# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  City Garden (formerly Bleu Garten)

## dankrutka

This food truck court (same concept / ownership of the now abandoned NE 50th project) will be on the vacant lot on the NW corner of Harvey and NW 10th.

7/2/14: Officially broke ground
3/20/14:  Oklahoman article
3/18/14:  Just filed their application with the Downtown Design Review Committee -- see renderings below.

Some quick facts (all from the main proprietor):
Signed the ground lease agreement on 2/19/14Property owner is the Midtown Renaissance groupTerm is for three years and may extend beyond that.Seems to indicate has no immediate plans to develop that entire block; however this project could be relocated to one of their other properties if/when that time comes.Number of trucks on any day / time will be determined by demand and ability for the trucks to make moneyFull bar to be operated by proprietors with beers on tap"Beer barn" will be troughs around existing billboard pylon for quick pop-and-go beerHours will likely be 10AM to 2AM.Live music is planned but there are likely issues with the residents at Hadden Hall and The Cline (also owned by MidtownR)May also show outdoor moviesOther ideas include featuring home brewers and other beer eventsPlans to feature local artists, craftsmen and retailers as wellOriginally considered 8th & Oklahoma but was aced out by the Metropolitan developmentHope to have plans considered by design review in AprilConstruction will take 2-3 monthsHope to open by July 2014Visited many other similar projects in other cities and expects the same pattern where this type of facility is a catalyst to growing the number of trucks in the area.

----------


## AP

I was just about to post about this. Beat me to it.

----------


## Pete

This is the food truck court originally proposed for NE 50th.

I'll have details soon.

----------


## dankrutka

> This is the food truck court originally proposed for NE 50th.
> 
> I'll have details soon.


Well, this seems like a much better location. Where exactly is that building?

----------


## Pete

I updated the article above to reflect the correct location.

----------


## PWitty

MUCH better location IMO.

----------


## musg8411

Great Location! Walkable from Auto Alley, Midtown, and the historic neighborhoods. Some more retail would create an amazing atmosphere. Keep it up OKC!

----------


## AP

> MUCH better location IMO.


I agree. This will be a great location for this concept.

----------


## Pete

The only downside to this is that we now know Midtown Renaissance won't be developing this block for a while -- at least a couple of years.

----------


## Spartan

We tore down the Red Cross bldg for this?

----------


## Pete

^

This is temporary until they do their big, permanent development.

----------


## Spartan

Oh I see...

----------


## musg8411

> We tore down the Red Cross bldg for this?


I would rather see some more of this than more mid rise apartments. There are plenty of those in progress at the moment and plenty of empty lots laying around. As someone who works and lives in this area, it desperately needs more things to eat on the quick and cheap but not fast food. We have seen a lot of upscale development (Packard's, Broadway 10, Stella's, etc.) which to me doesn't fit the desire of the age group working and living in this area. Packard's has not been that busy for a restaurant still in its honeymoon period and Broadway 10 could see the same thing happen. Bring on Food trucks! We have seen the success of h & 8th and delicious cheap eats such as Waffle Champion, S&B and Go Go Sushi. So for now and at least the next couple years this should work well.

----------


## Pete

Yes, this will be essentially H & 8th in a permanent location.

Will be interesting to see their hours.

----------


## catch22

> I would rather see some more of this than more mid rise apartments. There are plenty of those in progress at the moment and plenty of empty lots laying around. As someone who works and lives in this area, it desperately needs more things to eat on the quick and cheap but not fast food. We have seen a lot of upscale development (Packard's, Broadway 10, Stella's, etc.) which to me doesn't fit the desire of the age group working and living in this area. Packard's has not been that busy for a restaurant still in its honeymoon period and Broadway 10 could see the same thing happen. Bring on Food trucks! We have seen the success of h & 8th and delicious cheap eats such as Waffle Champion, S&B and Go Go Sushi. So for now and at least the next couple years this should work well.


I would hardly call Waffle Champion cheap eats.

----------


## HangryHippo

On the one hand, this is a very cool development.  On the other, it's a bummer to have confirmation that whatever is planned for that block is still years away from getting started.

----------


## musg8411

> I would hardly call Waffle Champion cheap eats.


I was thinking something better than delicious and low key. Cheap may not be the word of choice. Waffle Champion is pretty slammed around lunch time and on weekends. More options like this with evening hours would be amazing.

----------


## Urbanized

I love the location too. However, I do wonder if this will be the death knell for H&8th. Are the H&8th peeps involved in any way?

----------


## AP

I was thinking the same thing. Really hope it doesn't kill it.

----------


## musg8411

I am good friends with the people who started h&8th and they always wanted it to spur the community and demonstrate what is possible. I think they would be happy to see this, even if they do not have a hand in it.

----------


## Roger S

> I would hardly call Waffle Champion cheap eats.


Kind of what I thought too.

----------


## Urbanized

Yeah, one of my good friends was a founder of H&8th too. I just texted him and they are not involved.

----------


## thetallshot

H&8th is not involved in any way and was never even consulted...but this is far from a death knell, don't you worry.

----------


## Spartan

> Yeah, one of my good friends was a founder of H&8th too. I just texted him and they are not involved.


What were his thoughts on this?

----------


## Teo9969

> On the one hand, this is a very cool development.  *On the other, it's a bummer to have confirmation that whatever is planned for that block is still years away from getting started.*


I'm kind of okay with this. It would be nice to see more development, but I would really like to see most of everything already proposed to come online first and let it sink in so that we can 1. Learn from our mistakes 2. Have development that can address issues/needs that don't exist downtown at the moment but will exist after this current slew of block-scaled apartments 3. Give Midtown Renaissance more time to bankroll a fantastic development. If this can announce something in 2016 and have it finished by 2019, that trails the street car only a little bit.

----------


## Urbanized

> What were his thoughts on this?


That it was far from a death knell.

----------


## Pete

^

Just spoke with the main proprietor of Bleu Garten and he very much wants to work with the H & 8th people.  Urbanized, I'll send you a PM about getting contact so we can put both groups in touch.

The most important aspect is that the food trucks make money, otherwise everything collapses.  So, Bleu Garten will have the ability to accommodate as many as nine trucks, but on weekdays (and when other special events are on, like H & 8th) they will scale back to 2 or 3.

They said they toured similar operations in Atlanta, St. Louis and San Francisco and found that after the first food truck park opened, the number of trucks started to grow.  Said that in Atlanta then went from 40 trucks to 80 in a short period after their first park opened.

There are currently about 40 trucks in the OKC metro area.


Will share much more of our conversation in a bit.

----------


## HWheat

Hey guys, 

 I have been working on the Bleu Garten project. 
 Love to hear that most of you are engaged with our concept going in at this location.

 We have a pretty flexible space that is going to allow us to highlight lots of local business, retail, and artist. Would love to hear any ideas that you may want to see at this space.

 As far as H&8TH goes, they have been doing an amazing job growing the OKC food truck scene. We look forward to working with them and help them grow their function. H&8th has done so much for the food truck scene, we want them to be around for many years after we are gone.

----------


## warreng88

So is the Bleu Garten taking up the Transmissions R Us space and the space across the street? That is how I perceive it from looking at the map.

----------


## Pete

> So is the Bleu Garten taking up the Transmissions R Us space and the space across the street? That is how I perceive it from looking at the map.


No, the Transmissions place has nothing to do with this project.

----------


## warreng88

> No, the Transmissions place has nothing to do with this project.


Thanks for the clarification Pete. I guess I was just reading the map wrong. The first line of the summary at the top of the page says, "a "local eatery and marketplace" for food trucks going in to the Transmission R Us building in Midtown this year." You might want to change that for stupid people like me to not get confused...

----------


## AP

> Hey guys, 
> 
>  I have been working on the Bleu Garten project. 
>  Love to hear that most of you are engaged with our concept going in at this location.
> 
>  We have a pretty flexible space that is going to allow us to highlight lots of local business, retail, and artist. Would love to hear any ideas that you may want to see at this space.
> 
>  As far as H&8TH goes, they have been doing an amazing job growing the OKC food truck scene. We look forward to working with them and help them grow their function. H&8th has done so much for the food truck scene, we want them to be around for many years after we are gone.


Can't wait to see this get going. What is the timeline for this project?

----------


## Pete

They have to go through the approval process; hope to make that happen by mid-April.  Then need about 2-3 months for construction and to get everything organized.

Hoping for a July opening.

----------


## dankrutka

> Thanks for the clarification Pete. I guess I was just reading the map wrong. The first line of the summary at the top of the page says, "a "local eatery and marketplace" for food trucks going in to the Transmission R Us building in Midtown this year." You might want to change that for stupid people like me to not get confused...


Yep. That's my bad. I pulled that description from their website and a tweet yesterday, which was apparently incorrect on the location.

----------


## Pete

I edited the article atop the page to reflect the most current and complete information.

----------


## Urbanized

Update: my friend texted me that he got a very nice e-mail from Mr. Wheat and looks forward to discussing with him how this project and H&8th can peacefully co-exist if not outright benefit one another. Hopefully they can get it all figured out.

----------


## Pete

^

Really think it's a case of critical mass helping everyone involved.

The rising tide lifts all ships!

----------


## warreng88

> Yep. That's my bad. I pulled that description from their website and a tweet yesterday, which was apparently incorrect on the location.


No worries, just trying to make sure all the information is correct.

----------


## Pete

The Bleu Garten application was just filed with the Downtown Design Review Committee.

Looks like a really slick development, especially since it's only guaranteed a 3-year run, after which Midtown Renaissance has the option to take the property back for longer term development.

The full bar will be operated by the proprietor, will beers on tap.  The "beer barn" are just troughs around the existing billboard pylon for quick pop-and-go service.

Quite a bit of covered seating, too.

----------


## Chadanth

Sweet. I wish I had something more profound and mature to say about it, but really, in the emphatic, "Sweet!" says it all. Can't wait.

----------


## AP

Man, that's really cool. I can not wait to go here. My girlfriend lives next door so I'm sure we'll frequent this place.

----------


## CaptDave

Wonder if this means the end to H&8th? Hope not - the two should be able to coexist and support the other.

----------


## Pete

> Wonder if this means the end to H&8th? Hope not - the two should be able to coexist and support the other.


The two groups have spoken and are working together.

I'm quite sure H&8th will continue to thrive.

----------


## Chadanth

> Wonder if this means the end to H&8th? Hope not - the two should be able to coexist and support the other.


I see no reason they can't coexist. H&8th is one just night a month.

----------


## urbanCOWBOY

This is very impressive.  

I would like to see how well this will do in the winter, but I think with an idea this creative, they will find a way to make it work out.  This will be an experience unlike any development in Oklahoma City.

----------


## Pete

One more from their application to the Downtown Design Review Committee.

Shows the large shade structure to supplement the two areas of covered seating along the perimeter:

----------


## warreng88

I know I might get hosed for this but where are people expected to park for this? The open fields to the west and north?

----------


## CaptDave

> The two groups have spoken and are working together.
> 
> I'm quite sure H&8th will continue to thrive.


'Like' - a lot. I hoped, and assumed, that was the case.

----------


## HWheat

Pete is on top of his game! 

 I am heading this project on this location. I love hearing that most of you are engaged with this. 

Everything submitted here is what we have submitted for approval by the Downtown Design Review Committee. 

We are on inside of the DBD, which does not require us to show any parking. 

 I have put some contacts out with the H&8th crowd. Haven't had a meeting yet. H&8th is a wonderful institution for local food trucks. We want to work with them to make sure they are around long after us. 

 If we get approved by the Committee, would love to get some local insight. What do you all want to see out of this space? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Teo9969

Now *THAT* is a biergarten!!!!

----------


## Pete

> Pete is on top of his game! 
> 
>  I am heading this project on this location. I love hearing that most of you are engaged with this. 
> 
> Everything submitted here is what we have submitted for approval by the Downtown Design Review Committee. 
> 
> We are on inside of the DBD, which does not require us to show any parking. 
> 
>  I have put some contacts out with the H&8th crowd. Haven't had a meeting yet. H&8th is a wonderful institution for local food trucks. We want to work with them to make sure they are around long after us. 
> ...


Welcome to the site and good luck as this proceeds.  Looks fantastic and I predict a homerun.

Perfect location and timing...  Can't wait to see it up and running.

----------


## Chadanth

> Pete is on top of his game! 
> 
>  I am heading this project on this location. I love hearing that most of you are engaged with this. 
> 
> Everything submitted here is what we have submitted for approval by the Downtown Design Review Committee. 
> 
> We are on inside of the DBD, which does not require us to show any parking. 
> 
>  I have put some contacts out with the H&8th crowd. Haven't had a meeting yet. H&8th is a wonderful institution for local food trucks. We want to work with them to make sure they are around long after us. 
> ...


Dog friendly is a must, please.

----------


## dankrutka

This is a fantastic project. I could see live music (maybe acoustic so as to not be too loud) fitting well on some nights. 

I have a few questions. What will the hours be? Will they be consistent or dependent on weather/season? Will there be any outdoor heaters or misters to help deal with weather?

----------


## AP

That was my suggestion. Misters are a must, IMO.

----------


## Pete

> This is a fantastic project. I could see live music (maybe acoustic so as to not be too loud) fitting well on some nights. 
> 
> I have a few questions. What will the hours be? Will they be consistent or dependent on weather/season? Will there be any outdoor heaters or misters to help deal with weather?


Some of your questions are answered in the article at the top of the page.

----------


## dankrutka

> Some of your questions are answered in the article at the top of the page.


Thanks! My bad. It's easy to forget to check the article, which usually has a ton of information.

----------


## HWheat

> Dog friendly is a must, please.


We would love for this project to be dog friendly. I am a little nervous of it getting out of hand. As long as the dog owners keep the dogs on the leash, and consciously be aware of the dogs manners, should be fun. 

 I found this stuff call Bowser Beer, it's dog "beer". It's basically non-alcoholic  chicken, and bacon based broth. Would be fun to possibly enjoy the Midtown dog park, then walk your K9 friend to Bleu Garten... And both enjoy a beer outside! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chadanth

> We would love for this project to be dog friendly. I am a little nervous of it getting out of hand. As long as the dog owners keep the dogs on the leash, and consciously be aware of the dogs manners, should be fun. 
> 
>  I found this stuff call Bowser Beer, it's dog "beer". It's basically non-alcoholic  chicken, and bacon based broth. Would be fun to possibly enjoy the Midtown dog park, then walk your K9 friend to Bleu Garten... And both enjoy a beer outside! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps just pet-friendly hours or a particular day of the week. Probably not the best idea at 1am.

----------


## HWheat

> Perhaps just pet-friendly hours or a particular day of the week. Probably not the best idea at 1am.


That's a really good idea! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pete

> Perhaps just pet-friendly hours or a particular day of the week. Probably not the best idea at 1am.


Good idea.

I love dogs more than anyone but there are lots of people who don't and there are unfortunately a bunch of idiot dog owners.

----------


## HWheat

> Thanks! My bad. It's easy to forget to check the article, which usually has a ton of information.


Do you have any other questions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chadanth

> Do you have any other questions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there any way you can get this open by mid-April? Ha!

----------


## HWheat

> Good idea.
> 
> I love dogs more than anyone but there are lots of people who don't and there are unfortunately a bunch of idiot dog owners.


It's something I have noticed at every food truck park we have been to. I have never seen more than 2 dogs at a park per time. We are dog fans and would love to see this work. As you said though, sometimes people don't handle dogs well.

 I do like your idea of have designated times. 

 We definitely want to help animal shelter organizations with adaption days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chadanth

> It's something I have noticed at every food truck park we have been to. I have never seen more than 2 dogs at a park per time. We are dog fans and would love to see this work. As you said though, sometimes people don't handle dogs well.
> 
>  I do like your idea of have designated times. 
> 
>  We definitely want to help animal shelter organizations with adaption days! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be HUGE. Central OK Humane draws people for their events. Win.

----------


## Pete

Could you tell us more about ideas to integrate music, art, movies and possibly some retail?

----------


## HWheat

> That would be HUGE. Central OK Humane draws people for their events. Win.


I think it would be great victory for us to help out organizations like that. My ONLY worry is that one day I will come home to 20 dogs.  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HWheat

> Could you tell us more about ideas to integrate music, art, movies and possibly some retail?


Absolutely!

 We are looking into getting the same speakers as the Myriad Gardens use for their summer concerts. Kenny Phillips, who operates those concerts along with the OKC Arts Festival, and OKC NYE event, played two of his speakers at a low audible. The result was great, the sound carries extremely well without having to blare the music. This is important because as an outdoor venue, we absolutely do not want to disturb local residents.  We are also providing the trucks with electricity, which will cut down the truck noise dramatically. This venue is not a bar where we will be blaring music, but for community congregation. 

 On Mondays we want to cut down to 2 food trucks, and project cult classic movies. Where else can you watch one of your favorite movies, outside, with food from a gourmet truck and local brew-with downtown OKC as the backdrop. 

We have examples on our Instagram. It is possible to project in daylight. We will be projecting the weekend sports games. We will also have a few TVs. 

 I have met with some operators of IAO, about displaying local art. My sister Summer Wheat is an artist, so it's important to me to display art and help feed the local starving artist. We will be working alongside artist and Allison Baily with the pop up shop "igloos". Inviting them to come in on Saturdays for a kind of market place. If you are an entrepreneur, we may be able to help.

 I would like to have fundraising events for children organizations. At certain places in the city you can find little league teams pan handling for money. I applaud the effort, I know if I had kids I would do anything to make sure they had experiences. What I want to do is, invite these groups in and teach basic entrepreneurial skills to the next generation. 

 Since we are surrounded by the downtown working force, we want to help with their wellness. We are currently looking for some wellness trainers that want to be entrepreneurs. We thought it would be cool to have early morning yoga. It's a location that would make for ideal sunrise yoga in the summer. Maybe even a Spin Truck. Imagine a truck filled with spin cycles that could be taken out to hold an outdoor spin class. That idea may be attractive to food trucks like Mariposa Coffee.  

 We have a few ideas we are keeping in our cap so that we can surprise our patrons. It's a space that can be morphed into so many community building operations. I have really come to love OKC talk BC it's a community rich with ideas. So please share with Bleu Garten, we want you to have a part in our DNA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Teo9969

Would be a great spot for a poker tournament every 2 or 3 months ;-)

----------


## dankrutka

I was just telling someone that the Bricktown Bike Bar should be used for morning spin classes. That would be a great place for them to meet. 

Those are a bunch of great ideas for this space. I'm even more impressed.

----------


## HWheat

> Would be a great spot for a poker tournament every 2 or 3 months ;-)


Ha I would love that, but can't break the law. 

 We do want to have an outdoor ping pong table, chess boards, and giant jinga! Anything else that you think would be fun to play? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chadanth

> Would be a great spot for a poker tournament every 2 or 3 months ;-)


Or weekly.

----------


## Chadanth

> Absolutely!
> 
>  We are looking into getting the same speakers as the Myriad Gardens use for their summer concerts. Kenny Phillips, who operates those concerts along with the OKC Arts Festival, and OKC NYE event, played two of his speakers at a low audible. The result was great, the sound carries extremely well without having to blare the music. This is important because as an outdoor venue, we absolutely do not want to disturb local residents.  We are also providing the trucks with electricity, which will cut down the truck noise dramatically. This venue is not a bar where we will be blaring music, but for community congregation. 
> 
>  On Mondays we want to cut down to 2 food trucks, and project cult classic movies. Where else can you watch one of your favorite movies, outside, with food from a gourmet truck and local brew-with downtown OKC as the backdrop. 
> 
> We have examples on our Instagram. It is possible to project in daylight. We will be projecting the weekend sports games. We will also have a few TVs. 
> 
>  I have met with some operators of IAO, about displaying local art. My sister Summer Wheat is an artist, so it's important to me to display art and help feed the local starving artist. We will be working alongside artist and Allison Baily with the pop up shop "igloos". Inviting them to come in on Saturdays for a kind of market place. If you are an entrepreneur, we may be able to help.
> ...


I really appreciate your vision, and look forward to seeing come to fruition. Kudos.

----------


## jrod

Food truck/local brewery dinner. Each truck produces a course, paired with the brewery's beers. My wife and I went to a couple events like this in Cleveland that were amazing.

----------


## HWheat

> I was just telling someone that the Bricktown Bike Bar should be used for morning spin classes. That would be a great place for them to meet. 
> 
> Those are a bunch of great ideas for this space. I'm even more impressed.


Absolutely! We would do it ourselves, but part of the concept is to leave OKC with multiple thriving local businesses. We want our thumbprint to have part in  the eccentric OKC future. Allowing locals a launching pad for their dream. Maybe even helping a dream become conscious. Sounds corny, but we believe in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HWheat

> Food truck/local brewery dinner. Each truck produces a course, paired with the brewery's beers. My wife and I went to a couple events like this in Cleveland that were amazing.


 Already ahead of you! Mustang Brewery discussed this idea with us! We are going to be reaching out to other local brewery's as well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chadanth

> Food truck/local brewery dinner. Each truck produces a course, paired with the brewery's beers. My wife and I went to a couple events like this in Cleveland that were amazing.


Great Lakes BC brewmaster dinner??

----------


## HWheat

> I really appreciate your vision, and look forward to seeing come to fruition. Kudos.


Thank you very much. It's been a ton of work, and a hell of a gamble. It's all up to Downtown Design Review Committee now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chadanth

> Thank you very much. It's been a ton of work, and a hell of a gamble. It's all up to Downtown Design Review Committee now. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know as am entrepreneur it feels like a gamble, but i cannot for the life of me imagine this not being financially viable. The winter will be tough, but you have a great concept and a great location. The city could use more people with your outlook. Best of luck, see you this summer!

----------


## Pete

Regarding the winter months, I've heard the Holiday Pop-up Shops will be moving to the lot directly west of Bleu Garten and that MidtownR has purchased a huge Christmas tree that will be featured there.

So, you get a real synergy between this project and the shops and at the same time create more opportunities for fall and winter events.

And remember, 1101 and 1100 N. Broadway will both bring a lot more office workers to the area when they are leased out in the very near future.


Really, this couldn't be in a better location.

----------


## Chadanth

> Regarding the winter months, I've heard the Holiday Pop-up Shops will be moving to the lot directly west of Bleu Garten and that MidtownR has purchased a huge Christmas tree that will be featured there.
> 
> So, you get a real synergy between this project and the shops and at the same time create more opportunities for fall and winter events.
> 
> And remember, 1101 and 1100 N. Broadway will both bring a lot more office workers to the area when they are leased out in the very near future.
> 
> 
> Really, this couldn't be in a better location.


That'll be a better location for the pop ups. 10th street is getting good!

----------


## Teo9969

> Ha I would love that, but can't break the law. 
> 
>  We do want to have an outdoor ping pong table, chess boards, and giant jinga! Anything else that you think would be fun to play? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure there's a way to make it fun and well within legal boundaries.

Prizes, Entrance fees (that give vouchers for food).

----------


## shawnw

Don't forget the law school. Those kids will definitely be walking here at lunch.

----------


## HWheat

> I'm sure there's a way to make it fun and well within legal boundaries.
> 
> Prizes, Entrance fees (that give vouchers for food).


That's an idea we can play with. I know it's something we would have to get full written permission from the city. 

 At the very least we can make Rounders one of the summer movies!? 

 What are the too films that would make for the perfect summer. 

 We were thinking some Wes Anderson films, Rounders, The Big Lebowski, Blues Brothers, Office Space, Animal House, Pulp Fiction- any suggestions? 

 One thing we are wanting to do. When I was in Portland Oregon, they had something called The Lebowski March. We were thinking of having a Lebowski pub crawl! It's where participating bars give specials to patrons dressed as a Lebowski characters. In the end the patron ends the night at Bleu Garten for a screening of The Big Lebowski and a White Russian.

 We could do this theme with a ton of cult classics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Teo9969

> That's an idea we can play with. I know it's something we would have to get full written permission from the city. 
> 
>  At the very least we can make Rounders one of the summer movies!? 
> 
>  What are the too films that would make for the perfect summer. 
> 
>  We were thinking some Wes Anderson films, Rounders, The Big Lebowski, Blues Brothers, Office Space, Animal House, Pulp Fiction- any suggestions? 
> 
>  One thing we are wanting to do. When I was in Portland Oregon, they had something called The Lebowski March. We were thinking of having a Lebowski pub crawl! It's where participating bars give specials to patrons dressed as a Lebowski characters. In the end the patron ends the night at Bleu Garten for a screening of The Big Lebowski and a White Russian.
> ...


Is this a 21+ venue? If not, I would suspect it would be far more difficult to get permission to show an R-rated movie than host a faux-poker tournament. Not that either one would be impossible, but God help your soul if the wrong person walked in during a showing of Rounder's.

Clerks!!!! What a great movie to watch while sitting there talking to your friends.

----------


## Pete

You can always get the edited version of any R-rated movie.


Also, what about smoking?  Since this will be largely outdoors it probably will be allowed but here's a vote for making the whole venue smoke-free.

----------


## HWheat

Our movies will be 21+  since we will be serving alcohol. The worry is teens sitting in the dark bringing in their own alcohol.  

 Public safety always falls in our #1 priority. 

 Starting around 9 pm every night Bleu Garten will be 21+. 

 This does not mean it's a party, it's just a way to control the safety. 

 As far as smoking, we are still debating.   


"We believe that business is good because it creates value, it is ethical because it is based on voluntary exchange, it is noble because it can elevate our existence and it is heroic because it lifts people out of poverty and creates prosperity. Free enterprise capitalism is the most powerful system for social cooperation and human progress ever conceived. It is one of the most compelling ideas we humans have ever had. But we can aspire to even more."- John Mackey

----------


## warreng88

Depending on what area around it you can enter onto, I would definitely recommend no smoking then have an area outside of the gates to the north or west for people to smoke. Is there going to be dedicated parking for this to start or is it just find a spot and walk down?

----------


## dankrutka

My "vote": No smoking.

----------


## Bellaboo

Ditto  ^^^

----------


## catcherinthewry

No smoking, please.

----------


## warreng88

I would think you would upset more people having smoking allowed than if you said it was to be non-smoking. Smokers have gotten used to not being able to smoke in certain areas. I really hope Oklahoma moves to not allowing smoking in all restaurants and bars in the near future, but that is for another thread at another time.

----------


## HWheat

> I would think you would upset more people having smoking allowed than if you said it was to be non-smoking. Smokers have gotten used to not being able to smoke in certain areas. I really hope Oklahoma moves to not allowing smoking in all restaurants and bars in the near future, but that is for another thread at another time.


I think you have a very valid point.



"We believe that business is good because it creates value, it is ethical because it is based on voluntary exchange, it is noble because it can elevate our existence and it is heroic because it lifts people out of poverty and creates prosperity. Free enterprise capitalism is the most powerful system for social cooperation and human progress ever conceived. It is one of the most compelling ideas we humans have ever had. But we can aspire to even more."- John Mackey

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I think you have a very valid point.
> 
> 
> 
> "We believe that business is good because it creates value, it is ethical because it is based on voluntary exchange, it is noble because it can elevate our existence and it is heroic because it lifts people out of poverty and creates prosperity. Free enterprise capitalism is the most powerful system for social cooperation and human progress ever conceived. It is one of the most compelling ideas we humans have ever had. But we can aspire to even more."- John Mackey


Not to mention that there is still going to be a massive empty lot surrounding this. I'm sure if smoking is not allowed inside, people will be able to find some where else nearby to do it.

----------


## catch22

I would vote no on smoking.

----------


## Roger S

I vote the only smoking allowed involves huge hunks of meat and hardwood.

----------


## Urbanized

Like

----------


## HWheat

> I vote the only smoking allowed involves huge hunks of meat and hardwood.


I believe that everyone is right. No smoking at Bleu Garten... Unless it's meat!


"We believe that business is good because it creates value, it is ethical because it is based on voluntary exchange, it is noble because it can elevate our existence and it is heroic because it lifts people out of poverty and creates prosperity. Free enterprise capitalism is the most powerful system for social cooperation and human progress ever conceived. It is one of the most compelling ideas we humans have ever had. But we can aspire to even more."- John Mackey

----------


## warreng88

> I believe that everyone is right. No smoking at Bleu Garten... Unless it's meat!
> 
> 
> "We believe that business is good because it creates value, it is ethical because it is based on voluntary exchange, it is noble because it can elevate our existence and it is heroic because it lifts people out of poverty and creates prosperity. Free enterprise capitalism is the most powerful system for social cooperation and human progress ever conceived. It is one of the most compelling ideas we humans have ever had. But we can aspire to even more."- John Mackey


Nice! I love that you are taking the input and really appreciate it. Plus, with all the motors for the food in the food trucks, there will already be plenty of polution in the area...

----------


## Teo9969

> Nice! I love that you are taking the input and really appreciate it. Plus, with all the motors for the food in the food trucks, there will already be plenty of polution in the area...


He's providing electric for the trucks so no motors will be running.

----------


## Urbanized

Like

----------


## warreng88

> He's providing electric for the trucks so no motors will be running.


Didn't see that part. Thanks for the correction.

----------


## ljbab728

Steve's article with a great video interview with Hunter.

Bleu Garten aspires to be Midtown, downtown community gathering spot | News OK




> Oklahoma City is set to see its first food truck court as one of the largest undeveloped blocks in Midtown is being prepared for a venue that will also host live music performances, movies and an outdoor bar.

----------


## Just the facts

I love this idea and think it will help develop the rest of the area.  As for smoking and dogs, I would rather have some stranger's dog eat right off my plate than to have someone smoke near me.  If you are looking for ideas how to be dog friendly you could put a couple of poles with short leashes (4 ft. or so) attached so dog owners could 'tie' their dogs up and still eat near them.  One of the challenges when walking my dog is in finding a place that is not only dog friendly but also finding a place to eat what I bought.  My dog is an explorer and will investigate everything within leash distance.  He's harmless but inquisitive.

As for the site plan, the only thing I don't really care for is the chain link fence (but at least it is black).  This is a T5 zone (urban center zone) and it should have a T5 style fence.  I would prefer a more decorative black aluminum fence.

This


is better than this

----------


## warreng88

> What are the too films that would make for the perfect summer. 
> 
> We were thinking some Wes Anderson films, Rounders, The Big Lebowski, Blues Brothers, Office Space, Animal House, Pulp Fiction- any suggestions?


Princess Bride, just had to throw that one out there. Mabye Rocky Horror when it gets closer to Halloween.

----------


## shawnw

> Princess Bride, just had to throw that one out there. Mabye Rocky Horror when it gets closer to Halloween.


as you wish

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I'm such a moron. I kept skipping this thread thinking it was about a French restaurant I wasn't interested in. 

I just saw a newsok article on this project and realized what it really was!

This project is full of win.

----------


## Motley

In San Diego, smoking is not allowed in outdoor dining areas but dogs are always welcome.

----------


## catcherinthewry

> as you wish


Inconceivable!

----------


## Urbanized

> ...This project is full of win.


Walkable to your office!

----------


## warreng88

> as you wish


Nice.

----------


## Teo9969

> I'm such a moron. I kept skipping this thread thinking it was about a French restaurant I wasn't interested in. 
> 
> I just saw a newsok article on this project and realized what it really was!
> 
> This project is full of win.


I did that with the "Lumber Yard" one…wasn't till I saw something on Facebook.

----------


## hoya

Summer movies must include _One Crazy Summer_.  



_Better Off Dead_ would be excellent too.

----------


## HWheat

I agree, that would be awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## calitook

There are a lot of dog-friendly places in the city! In fact, my dog writes a whole blog about it: 
Ween on the Scene

[QUOTE=Just the facts;762215].  One of the challenges when walking my dog is in finding a place that is not only dog friendly but also finding a place to eat what I bought.  My dog is an explorer and will investigate everything within leash distance.  He's harmless but inquisitive.

----------


## Pete

> There are a lot of dog-friendly places in the city! In fact, my dog writes a whole blog about it: 
> Ween on the Scene


Great idea!

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## edcrunk

> Walkable to your office!


Awwww, so that was cuatro I saw walking around GoGo Sushi

----------


## Urbanized

> Awwww, so that was cuatro I saw walking around GoGo Sushi


I was thinking I might have seen him INSIDE GoGo today, but didn't say anything. Actually, I think I saw YOU at O Bar last week and reacted the same way.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Wasn't me!

----------


## Urbanized

Damned doppelgngers.

----------


## edcrunk

It was last week sometime and I think it was around the roundabout... and yes, that was me at O Bar last monday.

----------


## Urbanized

Yes! I got one right! Next time...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

New Plans For Food Truck Court In Midtown - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## Pete

Few more details on this project:

----------


## oakhollow

Plans approved. Building should start in the next month or so. Have to get open for Oktoberfest!

----------


## HWheat

We have been approved by the DDRC. Full steam ahead !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Pete

> We have been approved by the DDRC. Full steam ahead !


Congratulations!!!

Let us know if you need some strong backs to help you get this thing started.   :Wink: 


Can't wait.  People are very, very excited.

When do you expect to break ground?

----------


## HWheat

> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Let us know if you need some strong backs to help you get this thing started.  
> 
> 
> Can't wait.  People are very, very excited.
> 
> When do you expect to break ground?


We have already completed a preliminary for the building permits. Could be 4-6 weeks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## HWheat

Thank you Pete for all of your support. I have become a big fan of OKC talk!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## IanMcDermid

This is gonna be cool man. Saw you mentioned at the mayor's roundtable development conference today. I sense a symbiosis here!

----------


## dankrutka

> Thank you Pete for all of your support. I have become a big fan of OKC talk!


I think you'll find that people here appreciate quality development. Bleu Garten is an absolute homerun for MidTown.

----------


## Pete

Bleu Garten just filed for their building permits today, so we should see dirt moving soon.

----------


## CCOKC

There were some sort of building materials on the site when I drove by yesterday.  Not much and I am not sure what it was but there is definitely activity.

----------


## hoya

> New Plans For Food Truck Court In Midtown - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |


I still keep reading this as "Ford Truck Court".

----------


## Jeepnokc

Will there be advertising/sponsorship opportunities?

----------


## boitoirich

I have learned that Green & Grilled plans to operate both their NW Expressway restaurant and a food truck in Bleu Garten. That is great news because now that I'm back in inner OKC, I really miss having G&G around. If things work out for them they would like to open a full restaurant in the core as well. If you haven't been and live or work around NW Expressway/Rockwell, Green & Grilled is a nice place to have a healthy lunch and relax. They offer free WiFi and spacious table seating, so people often go there to have some tea and get work done or play online. 

Any news of other food trucks that plan to operate in this tremendous concept?

----------


## Pete

I think the plan is to rotate them depending on demand and availability.

I know Hunter said they would only allow a limited number to make sure they all made money.

----------


## HWheat

> Will there be advertising/sponsorship opportunities?


Yes, there will be some sponsorship and advertisement opportunities. 

 We are currently fine tuning this process.  My email is info@bleugarten.com. If you email this with your info attached I will get you the information as soon as we fine tune it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Pete

Just learned they should be getting their building permits in about 1-2 weeks and are want to be open by the first week of September which would coincide with the estimated opening for Fassler Hall / Dust Bowl.

10th Street will be completely transformed before the end of the year.

----------


## bchris02

> Just learned they should be getting their building permits in about 1-2 weeks and are want to be open by the first week of September which would coincide with the estimated opening for Fassler Hall / Dust Bowl.
> 
> 10th Street will be completely transformed before the end of the year.


Sorry of this is a dumb or redundant question, but what is going in between Bleu Garten and Fassler Hall/Dust Bowl.  Dirt is moving as we speak.

----------


## Pete

The dirt is just infill from Fassler Hall.

Once leveled, it will host the Pop-up Shops, which will become more regular than just the holidays.

----------


## Pete

For those interested in getting this place open ASAP, keep in mind they have already started construction, it's just off-site.

A lot of what they place on the site will be build elsewhere then moved into place.

For example, they are already well along on the restroom module, which will be the most complex part of the development.

Once their building permits are issued and they can grade the site and run utilities, the actually construction should move very quickly.



Keep in mind their lease is for only 3 years so they will likely need to move at that time.  In fact, if MidtownR decided it wanted to get serious about the large development they have planned for this site, they could offer Bleu Garten incentives to move to another one of their locations.

----------


## Pete

These are the bathroom modules under construction.

They break down into several different sections allowing for easy transportation.  Their bar will be similar:

----------


## Pete

Bleu Garten broke ground today.

Once grading, plumbing and foundations are done, this should go up quite quickly, as the restrooms and bar are already well under construction.

----------


## David

https://twitter.com/BleuGarten/statu...40313211396096




> We got our first sign up today! pic.twitter.com/br0C0FNS1u

----------


## AP

Framing has started going up.

----------


## Pete

They are moving quickly now; will likely have their restroom modules -- which have already been constructed -- on site this week.

Pushing hard to be open by September:

----------


## HWheat

We are pushing extremely hard and we are hopefull to be finished by Aug 18-20th. The bar is being delivered on the 8th. 
 How do you guys feel about our sign? We feel like it may be too busy. We are making our second sign a little more subtle. We want the patrons to vote over the next 6 months. Would love to have people on this forum share their opinion.

----------


## HWheat

Also we have the restrooms on sight! 5 stalls for men and women. We gave a storage unit built on the west side for electronics and equipment. On the east side we have storage for inventory.

----------


## Bullbear

> We are pushing extremely hard and we are hopefull to be finished by Aug 18-20th. The bar is being delivered on the 8th. 
>  How do you guys feel about our sign? We feel like it may be too busy. We are making our second sign a little more subtle. We want the patrons to vote over the next 6 months. Would love to have people on this forum share their opinion.


since you asked. my personal opinion is that its a bit too busy and confusing. I don't think it grabs peoples attention. almost like you tried to get way too much information up there instead of just keepingit simple and getting peoples attention and having them LOOK DOWN WE ARE RIGHT HERE. . I would keep it to your LOGO.. an arrow or hand pointing down.. and FOOD TRUCKS and BAR.. the rest of the information you can have at the actual location to find schedule and social media tags. people will stop without knowing what trucks are there but will then follow you to find schedule for future visits in my opinion.

----------


## Pete

Here is the current sign:

----------


## Pete

> We are pushing extremely hard and we are hopefull to be finished by Aug 18-20th. The bar is being delivered on the 8th. 
>  How do you guys feel about our sign? We feel like it may be too busy. We are making our second sign a little more subtle. We want the patrons to vote over the next 6 months. Would love to have people on this forum share their opinion.


So cool!

Can't wait to see this open -- it's going to be a complete smash.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> We are pushing extremely hard and we are hopefull to be finished by Aug 18-20th. The bar is being delivered on the 8th. 
>  How do you guys feel about our sign? We feel like it may be too busy. We are making our second sign a little more subtle. We want the patrons to vote over the next 6 months. Would love to have people on this forum share their opinion.


I'm assuming this sign is on the billboard on the site (there is a billboard there, right?) IF that is the case, then don't you think putting the address on the sign is a bit unnecessary? I mean, the biggest letters/numbers on the sign is "301"

----------


## AP

I would say it's probably a little too busy and would agree that the address should be removed.

----------


## BDP

Sorry if this has already been covered, but will this site have power for the food trucks? The only downside to a bunch of food trucks in one area is all the noisy generators. It would be cool if there was some way to mitigate that.

----------


## Bullbear

> Sorry if this has already been covered, but will this site have power for the food trucks? The only downside to a bunch of food trucks in one area is all the noisy generators. It would be cool if there was some way to mitigate that.



I believe I read where they will have power as to not need generators.. to avoid that noise

----------


## Pete

> I believe I read where they will have power as to not need generators.. to avoid that noise


Correctamundo.

----------


## dankrutka

> How do you guys feel about our sign? We feel like it may be too busy. We are making our second sign a little more subtle. We want the patrons to vote over the next 6 months. Would love to have people on this forum share their opinion.


Really looking forward to checking this out when I'm in town.

I agree that the sign is cluttered. I think you could get rid of both the "See our daily schedule" and the address. If you provide a website people can find that information and more on their own. Good luck.

----------


## HWheat

Well that's some great feedback. We do like the first sign that we had put up, but our venue is for the local market and we do want to engage and have everyone apart of our process.  We will start the voting around Aug. 11th when our second sign is up. Thanks again for all of your feedback!

----------


## Pete

Just taken by catch22; looks like the restroom modules have arrived (this is looking west / northwest):

----------


## Pete

Another day, more progress:

----------


## Dustin

Looking good!

----------


## Urbanized

To paraphrase John Hamm in the movie "The Town", that's the no ****ing around crew.

----------


## Pete

> To paraphrase John Hamm in the movie "The Town", that's the no ****ing around crew.


Very underrated movie!

I'm starting to believe they will in fact be done by mid-August.

Can't wait for this to open!

----------


## Chadanth

> Very underrated movie!
> 
> I'm starting to believe they will in fact be done by mid-August.
> 
> Can't wait for this to open!


The sooner they get this done, the sooner they can take my money....

----------


## AP

> To paraphrase John Hamm in the movie "The Town", that's the no ****ing around crew.


Because of this quote, I realized I had never gotten around to watching this movie. Just finished it and it was great.

----------


## Teo9969

If they have TVs (not sure that I want them to) this might be the best place to go watch football.

----------


## Anonymous.

Speaking of the timing of this thing.


Is there any plans for the propane space heaters to snap the chill out of the air on cooler nights in the fall etc?

----------


## roci28

The sign does look a bit busy, and I see that you are on Twitter and Instagram, but don't see an "F" for Facebook.  Don't know if I'm overlooking it on the signage or not....

----------


## Pete

> Speaking of the timing of this thing.
> 
> 
> Is there any plans for the propane space heaters to snap the chill out of the air on cooler nights in the fall etc?


There will be a large fire pit.

----------


## David

From tonight on the way to H&8th. 





Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## HWheat

Gotta love it when someone decides to drive crazy on your construction site and crack the curb.

----------


## HWheat

> Speaking of the timing of this thing.
> 
> 
> Is there any plans for the propane space heaters to snap the chill out of the air on cooler nights in the fall etc?


We will have heaters and will cover and heat the seating.  We fully plan to be year around.

----------


## HWheat

> If they have TVs (not sure that I want them to) this might be the best place to go watch football.


We will have TVs and a covered projector for movie nights and games.  Will also have corn hole and ping pong nights

----------


## Bullbear

> We will have heaters and will cover and heat the seating.  We fully plan to be year around.


yes!

----------


## catch22

> Gotta love it when someone decides to drive crazy on your construction site and crack the curb.


Do you plan to hold them financially responsible to the damage they caused on your property?

I'm sick of seeing these pickup trucks hopping over curbs and parking where the F they want, with no regard to other peoples property, investment, or way of life.

----------


## John

> I'm sick of seeing these pickup trucks hopping over curbs and parking where the F they want, with no regard to other peoples property, investment, or way of life.


Amen.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Do you plan to hold them financially responsible to the damage they caused on your property?
> 
> I'm sick of seeing these pickup trucks hopping over curbs and parking where the F they want, with no regard to other peoples property, investment, or way of life.


Preach it, catch!  These asshats do the same thing all over the city (hello Penn Square Mall) and it's obnoxious as hell!

----------


## TheTravellers

> We will have TVs and a covered projector for movie nights and games.  Will also have *corn hole* and ping pong nights


Whole thing sounds cool, but I ain't showing up for that night...

----------


## Bellaboo

> Whole thing sounds cool, but I ain't showing up for that night...


I was wondering what 'corn hole' night was myself......but not too much.

----------


## catch22

I'm not much on corn holing either...

----------


## warreng88

I am cornholio!

----------


## Pete

This is the game Hunter meant:

----------


## catch22

Did you have safe search on while Googling corn hole, Pete?  :Big Grin:

----------


## shawnw

I had the same reaction the first time someone (in Oklahoma) said to me, let's play corn hole. I just always called it bean bag toss...

----------


## dankrutka

I've always called it "bags."

----------


## John Knight

I spent the summer of 2003 in Cincinnati. While I was there I learned that everyone and their dog played "Corn Hole". They had Corn Hole leagues, tournaments and even designated areas in parks for the game.

When I came back home I tried to find it but no one knew what I was talking about. I am not saying it's called Corn Hole for sure, but that's what I go by since they had it before us.

----------


## ljbab728

OKC may increase food truck fees.

Oklahoma City proposes to increase food truck fees | NewsOK.com

----------


## Dustin

> OKC may increase food truck fees.
> 
> Oklahoma City proposes to increase food truck fees | NewsOK.com


$35 up to $100.  Chump change considering the money those food trucks are raking in!

----------


## Urbanized

Personally I wish they'd bring back yard darts. WAY more fun than corn hole, with the side benefit of occasionally thinning of the herd at the shallow end of the gene pool.

----------


## Anonymous.

Really? A health inspector comes out to each truck every time they're at an event?

So at the Bleu Garten, there is going to have to be a health inspector there nightly?

----------


## OkieBerto

> $35 up to $100.  Chump change considering the money those food trucks are raking in!


I think the $250 annual fee for unlimited events is very fair. I think most trucks will take that over any other fee. Although I would say that not all of the area food trucks rake in the money daily. Some have their off days. Just like any business might.

----------


## Bullbear

> Personally I wish they'd bring back yard darts. WAY more fun than corn hole, with the side benefit of occasionally thinning of the herd at the shallow end of the gene pool.


YES to yard darts!!!. loved those!.. and yes thinning of the herd is not a bad thing. our society as grown ignorant due to warning labels.. if you don't know better than to put a fork in a toaster or dry your hair in the tub.. well you might need thinning..  kidding sorta

----------


## Urbanized

As excited as I am about Bleu Garten, the best thing to come out of this thread is that I searched online and found that yard darts are currently being manufactured/sold under a loophole in the law that (much like some illegal guns) allows them to be sold as PARTS. So, you buy the fins, an separately you buy the metal dart, then...presto! You have yard darts! Gonna buy some BRB.

----------


## Bullbear

> As excited as I am about Blue Garten, the best thing to come out of this thread is that I searched online and found that yard darts are currently being manufactured/sold under a loophole in the law that (much like some illegal guns) allows them to be sold as PARTS. So, you buy the fins, an separately you buy the metal dart, then...presto! You have yard darts! Gonna buy some BRB.


For real!.. that is awesome.. gonna search for them myself!

----------


## warreng88

HWheat, I apologize if this is such a basic question, but how is Bleu Garten going to make money to pay for leasing the property and all the improvements done? Will there be a charge to get in? Will the food trucks be charged to operate there?

----------


## Bullbear

I have wondered the same thing.. I assumed most likely there was a contract with the trucks for a fee or % especially since he is providing their electricity. then he also gets the bar sales.

----------


## Urbanized

I'll be interested in hearing his reply, but guessing that his business model is based on bar sales, cheap rent (the developer sees it as an amenity for his residents and a moveable placeholder for future development), and PERHAPS some percentage rent from food trucks. At least, that is the model I would pursue. Flat rent on food truck spaces might have a chilling effect on trucks locating there, and percentage rent would be an incentive for both the trucks AND Bleu Garten. A high tide floats all boats.

----------


## RadicalModerate

If someone had thought of this concept back in the late 60's or early 70's a lot of the old Drive-In Movie Theaters might still be around.  Or at least a couple of them.

----------


## Urbanized

Man, that is a great idea...drive-ins with a bar and food trucks. It seems like I remember reading about a similar concept a while back. Surely someone is doing this.

----------


## Pete

> HWheat, I apologize if this is such a basic question, but how is Bleu Garten going to make money to pay for leasing the property and all the improvements done? Will there be a charge to get in? Will the food trucks be charged to operate there?


At any food truck park (and most organized events) they charge a flat fee per day then a percentage of revenues.

Obviously, there is a balance to strike because as the park/event operator you want the trucks to make money and continue to come back.

Food truck parks also typically provide free utilities.

----------


## warreng88

^^^^
Thanks Pete. Is Bleu Garten going to operate the bar or is there going to be an outside operator?

----------


## Pete

Bleu Garten will have their own full bar.

----------


## shawnw

That answers the revenue question...

----------


## Urbanized

That was my point. Whether or not they charge food trucks for spot rental is probably going to be relatively inconsequential to the revenue generated by the bar, from which they receive all of the profit. I'm sure they will be keeping charges to the food trucks at a low enough level so as to not discourage participation. The trucks drive the bar's business (and vice versa, of course).

----------


## HWheat

> HWheat, I apologize if this is such a basic question, but how is Bleu Garten going to make money to pay for leasing the property and all the improvements done? Will there be a charge to get in? Will the food trucks be charged to operate there?


Hey guy's,  all of our profit is driven by the bar. The food trucks will be charged on an incentive base, so all the way down to 5% with no upfront cost. We set out to be the cheapest food truck park for food trucks and believe that we have. We have to take a % of gross sales to show a partnership for state reasons. 
 There will be no charge to the patron to enter.  During later hours and movie nights it will be 21 and up. fully uniformed officers will be security during the weekends.  

 The slots that we are going to offer is Lunch, Dinner, and late night on the weekends. 

 So on Saturday we will allow up to 6 trucks to book a lunch slot, dinner slot, and will only have 2 slots open for late night. A truck can book as many or little slots as are available. 
 On the week days we will be booking 1-4 trucks depending on the amount of turnover we are anticipating. 

 The goal is to set the Mobil chefs up as best we can to make a decent amount of money so that they can scale their vision and take part in the culinary Renaissance.  

 To the drive in movie idea, we will have a large projector on the south end. If anyone has a movie they want on our list, we would love to hear them!

----------


## Mr. Cotter

Chef (2014) - IMDb

----------


## warreng88

> Hey guy's,  all of our profit is driven by the bar. The food trucks will be charged on an incentive base, so all the way down to 5% with no upfront cost. We set out to be the cheapest food truck park for food trucks and believe that we have. We have to take a % of gross sales to show a partnership for state reasons. 
>  There will be no charge to the patron to enter.  During later hours and movie nights it will be 21 and up. fully uniformed officers will be security during the weekends.  
> 
>  The slots that we are going to offer is Lunch, Dinner, and late night on the weekends. 
> 
>  So on Saturday we will allow up to 6 trucks to book a lunch slot, dinner slot, and will only have 2 slots open for late night. A truck can book as many or little slots as are available. 
>  On the week days we will be booking 1-4 trucks depending on the amount of turnover we are anticipating. 
> 
>  The goal is to set the Mobil chefs up as best we can to make a decent amount of money so that they can scale their vision and take part in the culinary Renaissance.  
> ...


Gotcha, thanks for the response and I apologize for my relatively elementary question. Look forward to this fall!

----------


## YeahIKnow

> Man, that is a great idea...drive-ins with a bar and food trucks. It seems like I remember reading about a similar concept a while back. Surely someone is doing this.


Yes, this concept is already in Ft. Worth. Home | Coyote Drive-In.  I posted this once before in the Downtown Airpark thread because I thought it would be a great fit there.

----------


## Urbanized

> Yes, this concept is already in Ft. Worth. Home | Coyote Drive-In.  I posted this once before in the Downtown Airpark thread because I thought it would be a great fit there.


That must be where I read it! Man, those sure are some Bigass fans under that shelter.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Hey guy's,  all of our profit is driven by the bar. The food trucks will be charged on an incentive base, so all the way down to 5% with no upfront cost. We set out to be the cheapest food truck park for food trucks and believe that we have. We have to take a % of gross sales to show a partnership for state reasons. 
>  There will be no charge to the patron to enter.  During later hours and movie nights it will be 21 and up. fully uniformed officers will be security during the weekends.  
> 
>  The slots that we are going to offer is Lunch, Dinner, and late night on the weekends. 
> 
>  So on Saturday we will allow up to 6 trucks to book a lunch slot, dinner slot, and will only have 2 slots open for late night. A truck can book as many or little slots as are available. 
>  On the week days we will be booking 1-4 trucks depending on the amount of turnover we are anticipating. 
> 
>  The goal is to set the Mobil chefs up as best we can to make a decent amount of money so that they can scale their vision and take part in the culinary Renaissance.  
> ...


You obviously know more about demand than I do, but do you think two slots will be enough for the late night crowd when the only other somewhat nearby options are Taco Bell,  McDonalds, Bobo's and two restaurants in Bricktown? My friends and I are constantly looking for late night dining spots down here and inevitably end up waiting in the long drive through lines of the uptown T Bell for food that is barely worth the hungover shame that ensues the next morning for eating it. 

We can't be the only ones that have dealt with these horrible first world problems. I think you'll have quite a late night crowd on Friday and Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## HWheat

> You obviously know more about demand than I do, but do you think two slots will be enough for the late night crowd when the only other somewhat nearby options are Taco Bell,  McDonalds, Bobo's and two restaurants in Bricktown? My friends and I are constantly looking for late night dining spots down here and inevitably end up waiting in the long drive through lines of the uptown T Bell for food that is barely worth the hungover shame that ensues the next morning for eating it. 
> 
> We can't be the only ones that have dealt with these horrible first world problems. I think you'll have quite a late night crowd on Friday and Saturday. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nothing is set in stone. If the late night crowd will be enough of a demand for more food trucks than we will invite more to join. A lot of food truck probobly wont want to stay out that late with a lot of competition.

----------


## ljbab728

> nothing is set in stone. If the late night crowd will be enough of a demand for more food trucks than we will invite more to join. A lot of food truck probobly wont want to stay out that late with a lot of competition.


If you have food trucks competing for the same time period how do you decide who gets it?

----------


## HWheat

> If you have food trucks competing for the same time period how do you decide who gets it?


We will just be making sure there is a variety. So on a day that we have 6 food trucks we will try to keep food truck space different than the other one.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> nothing is set in stone. If the late night crowd will be enough of a demand for more food trucks than we will invite more to join. A lot of food truck probobly wont want to stay out that late with a lot of competition.


Ah, thought that might be the case. Thanks for the response, we're all looking forward to this!

----------


## urbanCOWBOY

How many food trucks will be at Bleu Garten each night?  Will they rotate during the night? Will the food trucks be charged each night/hour?

----------


## dankrutka

> How many food trucks will be at Bleu Garten each night?  Will they rotate during the night? Will the food trucks be charged each night/hour?


Just read back a few posts.

----------


## whatitis

> Hey guy's,  all of our profit is driven by the bar. The food trucks will be charged on an incentive base, so all the way down to 5% with no upfront cost. We set out to be the cheapest food truck park for food trucks and believe that we have. We have to take a % of gross sales to show a partnership for state reasons. 
>  There will be no charge to the patron to enter.  During later hours and movie nights it will be 21 and up. fully uniformed officers will be security during the weekends.  
> 
>  The slots that we are going to offer is Lunch, Dinner, and late night on the weekends. 
> 
>  So on Saturday we will allow up to 6 trucks to book a lunch slot, dinner slot, and will only have 2 slots open for late night. A truck can book as many or little slots as are available. 
>  On the week days we will be booking 1-4 trucks depending on the amount of turnover we are anticipating. 
> 
>  The goal is to set the Mobil chefs up as best we can to make a decent amount of money so that they can scale their vision and take part in the culinary Renaissance.  
> ...



Showing older movies. Classic movies that have a large fanbase is the way to go. I went to Tinseltown to see The Big Lebowski on Sunday and it was a full house. Very few seats open. And every person that came in looked around the corner and had the same though(I thought it would be empty) but it was packed. 

I could see movies like that
Anchorman
Goonies
Shawshank Redemption.......

----------


## Pete

Self-contained bar going in today (photo courtesy HWheat):

----------


## okclee

I may need to order one of those for the backyard.  My very own "Bar Pod"!

----------


## Pete

You can see how the bar and restroom module are pretty indestructible and portable.

If MidTownR decides they want to develop this property at the end of Bleu Garten's 3-year lease, they can relocate BG to another property in the area.

----------


## Urbanized

That is fantastic. Having been involved in the construction of an outdoor bar I can tell you it isn't easy to satisfy building and health codes. This makes it seem like cake.

----------


## JoninATX

Lookin good guys. Will have to stop by there here in the next few months.

----------


## Pete

They are moving fast now.  This is the covered seating area (from https://twitter.com/truckitokc):

----------


## CCOKC

They have made a ton of progress in the last few days.  I would think it will not be much longer.

----------


## David

From Twitter:




> New sign is up! truckitokc Instagram

----------


## kevin lee

I thought you people hated billboards lol!

----------


## David

*insert appropriate "What do you mean, you people?" image here*

----------


## IanMcDermid

Man, I tried to make a modular(shipping container based) bathroom and was told by the city there was no way no how to get a bldg permit. I guess the trick is that since it's it's pre-fabricated off-site so...you don't need a permit? But the water/sewer/electric? How do you pull major sub contracts?

I'm happy in the end with a detached stick building for heating, cooling, slab and plumbing purposes. But I'd love to know how you got the city to permit it. No one ever wants to set precedent. Especially committee; was this urban design overlay?

----------


## Pete

^

This project fell under the purview of the Downtown Design Review Committee, which is a different body than the Urban Design Commission for Uptown.

However, the building codes are the same.

----------


## Pete

Hunter just told me they are still on track to open on Sept. 20th.  Hopefully, that holds.

Also, the very popular 6 Degrees of Bacon is happening October 16th in the parking lot behind Midtown Vets and Bleu Garten will host the after party.

6 Degrees of Bacon | DowntownOKC


Once this is open along with Fassler Hall / Dust Bowl, I think Midtown will have reached critical mass.  Much more to come of course, but it's pretty clear the ball is rolling downhill now and it seems to be picking up pace.

If Midtown Renaissance develops the lot just east of GoGo Sushi, that will mean 10th will be pretty well filled in all the way from Classen to I-235.  There is going to be great synergy all along there, with plenty of residential units, offices and other businesses all feeding into this strip.

The next two big bridges that need to be filled in are between 10th and lower Auto Alley & Deep Deuce and 10th and the CBD.  It's happening, but still some pretty good gaps in there that still cause people to see these areas as completely separate.  The streetcar will certainly accelerate the needed infill.

----------


## Pete

Gravel has gone down; they  are hoping to get their certificate of occupancy next week:

----------


## Roger S

Is that a tether tire pole in the middle of that picture? That could be an interesting game to pass the time.  :Wink:

----------


## Pete

Gas line for the fire pit?

----------


## HWheat

> Gas line for the fire pit?


Low voltage for speakers. We do have a fire pit gas line that is right of the shot.

----------


## Pete

Hunter just told me they are now shooting  for a 9/27 opening date.

Here are some recent photos...  Love the cocktails painted on the table tops and giant Jenga:

----------


## sooner88

I know they have talked about possibly showing movies, but are there any plans to show football, basketball games, etc.? I think this would be an awesome setting with college football heating up.

----------


## Pete

Looks like they are pretty much finished; just waiting on final permits (thanks Will!):

----------


## warreng88

> Looks like they are pretty much finished; just waiting on final permits (thanks Will!):


Does something like Bleu Garten have to get an occupancy permit since it is technically an outdoor space?

----------


## Pete

> Does something like Bleu Garten have to get an occupancy permit since it is technically an outdoor space?


I'm sure they have to get an occupancy permit but they also have to final inspections for plumbing, electrical and the like.

I believe they had to run an additional water line and that's why they won't open until next week.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

I wonder how busy this place will be on a consistent basis?

I really like the whole food truck deal but H&8th has gotten a bit too large.

----------


## Pete

They are going to absolutely kill it.

Great concept, they have clearly done their homework and done things in a quality way...  Thousands of people already following their progress.

I smell a complete home run.

----------


## warreng88

I really hope this will be non-smoking as discussed earlier. If not, I could see it turning some people off.

----------


## Teo9969

> I really hope this will be non-smoking as discussed earlier. If not, I could see it turning some people off.


I wonder if this is why Americans don't travel?

----------


## Pete

> I wonder if this is why Americans don't travel?


Actually -- as you are aware -- the smoking laws in Europe are generally much tougher than Oklahoma.

----------


## warreng88

> I wonder if this is why Americans don't travel?


What do you mean? Because we don't like smoke we don't travel? My wife and I went to Paris where everyone smokes and met plenty of tourists there (obviously).

----------


## Teo9969

> Actually -- as you are aware -- the smoking laws in Europe are generally much tougher than Oklahoma.


Not the places I went. I've never seen so many people light up in my life. My parents have always smoked, so it doesn't particularly bother me, but I've lived relatively far away from it for the past 5 years and was absolutely shocked at how many people over there smoke (most roll their own cigarettes). At worst, they're about the same. I can't say I went to a ton of restaurants as I ate probably too many kebabs and pizza and German bread, but a good 1/3 to 1/2 the Europeans I hung out with smoked, and I remember at least a few of them smoking when they were out of the hostel. 

Not sure about the actual laws, but not sure they're particularly relevant to the discussion.

----------


## Pete

Smoking rates are lower in the UK, Ireland and France than the U.S.  And they all have strict country-wide bans.

And of course, within the U.S., Oklahoma has one of the highest smoking rates of any state.

----------


## AP

> Actually -- as you are aware -- the smoking laws in Europe are generally much tougher than Oklahoma.


I wouldn't lump all of Europe together, with Eastern European countries leading the world in cigarette consumption per capita.

Not really sure how it is relevant to traveling, though.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> I wonder if this is why Americans don't travel?


Are you speaking domestically, internationally, or both? If you are speaking internationally, a European can hit many countries by auto or train. Outside of Mexico and Canada, US citizens are not travelling internationally by land. And Mexico is not even accessed by train or car in significant numbers.  For an Oklahoman going to Texas, it would be like a Czech going to Slovakia.  Due to geographic considerations it seems apples and oranges.

----------


## Teo9969

> Smoking rates are lower in the UK, Ireland and France than the U.S.  And they all have strict country-wide bans.
> 
> And of course, within the U.S., Oklahoma has one of the highest smoking rates of any state.


I was in Austria, Czech Republic, Poland, and Germany.

Oklahoma may have one of the highest smoking rates in the country, but publicly it pales in comparison to what I've seen in my time out of the country.

Anyways, it was a rhetorical question guys…I'm taking a jab at our culture of "I can't be bothered to be around things that I find less than enjoyable". If others smoking outside bothers someone so much that they won't go and enjoy what is going to be a fantastic development, then…well…nevermind. 

[Disclaimer: I do not smoke cigarettes, and I really would prefer people find another vice as I find it to be a complete waste of money and the health detractions are obvious and well documented]

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I was in Austria, Czech Republic, Poland, and Germany.
> 
> Oklahoma may have one of the highest smoking rates in the country, but publicly it pales in comparison to what I've seen in my time out of the country.
> 
> Anyways, it was a rhetorical question guys…I'm taking a jab at our culture of "I can't be bothered to be around things that I find less than enjoyable". If others smoking outside bothers someone so much that they won't go and enjoy what is going to be a fantastic development, then…well…nevermind. 
> 
> [Disclaimer: I do not smoke cigarettes, and I really would prefer people find another vice as I find it to be a complete waste of money and the health detractions are obvious and well documented]


Must have been a long time ago.  Smoking is banned in public places in Poland (2010) Austria 2009 Germany 2009 (in bars) France in public 2008.

----------


## Pete

Just traded texts with Hunter and he said it will be non-smoking, although they are considering having a smoking section for after hours.

Seems like a wise compromise.

Also, they may have a soft opening sooner than the 27th.  Stay tuned!

----------


## David

I'm sure I could be easily persuaded to show up for a soft opening, depending on the date and possible prior commitments.

----------


## bchris02

> I wonder how busy this place will be on a consistent basis?
> 
> I really like the whole food truck deal but H&8th has gotten a bit too large.


Food trucks are all the rage right now.  This is something people are very excited about.  I expect it to do very well.

----------


## Teo9969

> Must have been a long time ago.  Smoking is banned in public places in Poland (2010) Austria 2009 Germany 2009 (in bars) France in public 2008.


Drinking in public is banned in Poland too (found that out the hard way) but it doesn't stop many people, from what I've seen, from doing it. As I said earlier, I'm not sure about the actual laws, but again, they are not particularly relevant to the discussion. We're talking about what is actually encountered in day to day life. And I'd be willing to bet that any privately owned business legally allows people to smoke in outdoor areas of their establishments regardless of whether it is legal indoors.

----------


## Teo9969

> Just traded texts with Hunter and he said it will be non-smoking, although they are considering having a smoking section for after hours.
> 
> Seems like a wise compromise.
> 
> Also, they may have a soft opening sooner than the 27th.  Stay tuned!


That seems good. I mean, really, designating tables where smoking is allowed would probably be fine, and with the food trucks in there, I'm sure the smell would struggle to cut through the other competing scents anyway.

I'm certainly not going to be bothered if it's non-smoking.

----------


## OkiePoke

Heard they are having a soft opening tomorrow.

----------


## Pete

> Heard they are having a soft opening tomorrow.


Actually, they are shooting for next Thursday, 9/25.

Looking good!

----------


## Dustin

Wow.  Looking good!  Can't wait for it to open.

----------


## OkiePoke

It looks like a farmer's market is set up right next to Bleu Garten. I spoke with the guys today when they were setting up, they will be open Friday from 1-6/7. They used to be set up on 8th and some other street, but they moved do to all the construction.

----------


## Pete

> It looks like a farmer's market is set up right next to Bleu Garten. I spoke with the guys today when they were setting up, they will be open Friday from 1-6/7. They used to be set up on 8th and some other street, but they moved do to all the construction.


Just to the west of Bleu Garten where they did all the dirt work?

Makes sense because that site will be used for the Holiday Pop-Up shops, but only during the holidays and perhaps a few other short periods.

----------


## Pete

To answer my own question, yes they are just to the west of Bleu Garten, 1 to 6PM every Friday:

----------


## OkiePoke

I should have taken a picture like you.

----------


## ljbab728

Steve's update and of interest:

http://www.oklahoman.com/article/5343837?embargo=1




> Wheat is planning an invite only soft-opening next week, with a public opening to follow soon after. Limits will be placed on capacity to ensure guests at Bleu Garten are able to enjoy their visit. The food court will be open 11 a.m. to 10 p.m. weekdays and will stay open until 2 a.m. Fridays and Saturdays.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Oklahoma City's first permanent outdoor food court set to open next week in Midtown | News OK

----------


## Pete

They officially have their occupancy permit and will open to the public on Thursday:

----------


## UnFrSaKn

9-23-14

https://www.flickr.com/photos/willia...7647549109279/

----------


## ljbab728

This video from the Oklahoman gives the best feel yet for this place.

OKC Central blog player

----------


## Chadanth

Is this open for regular business now?

----------


## Pete

> Is this open for regular business now?


Opens tomorrow (Thursday) at 11AM.

If you go to www.bleugarten.com and scroll down, you'll see the trucks they have scheduled for each day.

----------


## Anonymous.

I just went by and the place is poppen tonight.

----------


## Urbanized

Rode by a little bit ago and it was packed.

----------


## skanaly

Yes I talked to the owner his morning and he said he was going to have one more big opening bash before it is regulary open

----------


## BBatesokc

I'm a bit confused.... Went by the 'Grand Opening' at 12:40pm only to learn there was only ONE food truck at the Grand Opening and that they had already sold out within the hour.

Were my expectations too high or was this a (not so) Grand Opening?

I expected 4-8 trucks, live music, etc. O'well.

----------


## Urbanized

I'll guess that they will quickly adjust to demand. Hard to anticipate what it will be up front. but I'll bet after trucks regularly sell out they will be standing on top of each other to be there. I drove by about 11:20 an decided to pass since maybe 50 were in line, then drove on through downtown and saw the Big Truck Tacos truck in front of the County courthouse with a single customer. I'm sure once the trucks realize (LOTS of) people are coming to them, the slots will be very competitive at Bleu Garten.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I'll guess that they will quickly adjust to demand. Hard to anticipate what it will be up front. but I'll bet after trucks regularly sell out they will be standing on top of each other to be there. I drove by about 11:20 an decided to pass since maybe 50 were in line, then drove on through downtown and saw the Big Truck Tacos truck in front of the County courthouse with a single customer. I'm sure once the trucks realize (LOTS of) people are coming to them, the slots will be very competitive at Bleu Garten.


Just seems so odd to me that with the popularity of food trucks they only managed to get or only provided a single food truck that only had enough food for 250 orders. I'm not in that business but even I knew there was going to be good demand. Was this a missed opportunity, bad planning or is there a reason the trucks didn't come?

I checked and lots of trucks were spread out all over town, why wouldn't they want to be at an 'event' as opposed to 'we're in front of' or 'on the corner of' blah, blah, blah.

Something seems amiss......

----------


## Urbanized

I don't know...not sure anybody expected 250 for LUNCH on a Thursday. There are established and popular restaurants downtown who have never done 250 covers for lunch. Hindsight is 20/20. I'll bet it looks different next Thursday.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Just seems so odd to me that with the popularity of food trucks they only managed to get or only provided a single food truck that only had enough food for 250 orders. I'm not in that business but even I knew there was going to be good demand. Was this a missed opportunity, bad planning or is there a reason the trucks didn't come?
> 
> I checked and lots of trucks were spread out all over town, why wouldn't they want to be at an 'event' as opposed to 'we're in front of' or 'on the corner of' blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Something seems amiss......


I know that there has been several food trucks at the Capitol Complex every day this week for State Charitable Contributions fundraisers... That could be some of it.

----------


## CCOKC

I am hanging out here right now watching the OSU game. It's a great place to hang out and have a few drinks and watch a game. There are a ton of people here doing just that I had some fries from one of the two trucks here but that was all. I did have a mixed drink and a beer from the bar.  It does not hurt that the weather is perfect tonight. I can see myself spending a lot of time here.

----------


## David

I just wish they had something scheduled for lunch tomorrow, first chance I'll have to go by and nada.

----------


## Pete

> I am hanging out here right now watching the OSU game. It's a great place to hang out and have a few drinks and watch a game. There are a ton of people here doing just that I had some fries from one of the two trucks here but that was all. I did have a mixed drink and a beer from the bar.  It does not hurt that the weather is perfect tonight. I can see myself spending a lot of time here.


Sounds awesome.

I'm sure once they get a couple of weeks under their belt, the trucks will be lining up for a spot.

----------


## CCOKC

I just shared a couple of pretzels from Twist that showed up a little while ago. Yum! Maybe there will be some flexibility to their schedule.

----------


## Roger S

Could the lack of trucks be contributed to this new Independent Food Truck Alliance I keep hearing some of the trucks menion on their social media feeds?

Haven't found any details on it anywhere but keep seeing it mentioned by them.

----------


## Urbanized

Honestly, I think there is some overreaction here. They had 400 people show up for their first lunch, midweek. It's unreasonable to anticipate that would have happened.

A more reasonable guess might have been 100-200, which still would have been spectacular, yet a single truck could have easily handled it. Much worse would have been for a nice crowd of 100 people to show and five trucks to have been there, sitting on their hands and wondering why they bothered. I'm sure you will see more trucks next week.

At the same time after the "new" wears off I wouldn't expect more than 1-2 on weekday lunch times; if they overbook it won't be profitable for the trucks, and that profitability is important for the them, for the venue AND for the customers.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Honestly, I think there is some overreaction here. They had 400 people show up for their first lunch, midweek. It's unreasonable to anticipate that would have happened.
> 
> A more reasonable guess might have been 100-200, which still would have been spectacular, yet a single truck could have easily handled it. Much worse would have been for a nice crowd of 100 people to show and five trucks to have been there, sitting on their hands and wondering why they bothered. I'm sure you will see more trucks next week.
> 
> At the same time after the "new" wears off I wouldn't expect more than 1-2 on weekday lunch times; if they overbook it won't be profitable for the trucks, and that profitability is important for the them, for the venue AND for the customers.


How is it 'unreasonable' to think they would have the turnout they had? Look at the attendance of other promoted food truck events and to me it was obvious it was going to be a large  turnout. Sure this wasn't an 'event' in the same sense the nighttime food truck gatherings are - but there was plenty of press regarding the grand opening and the soft openings drew good size crowds too.

We only drove by at 12:40 because we assumed it would be very busy and we might not want to wait - but we also figured several trucks would be there and thought there might be a chance of getting something different.

I'm only knocking the fact I think this was a missed opportunity that leads to some less than stellar word-of-mouth. Sure they can make up for it, but my marketing side says the opening was not planned well. This isn't hindsight, this to me was simply obvious and not recognized.

Regardless, I plan to attend and think it should do well, I just hope there is more variety and better planning going forward.

----------


## David

Looking at the psoted calendar, I'm not really seeing a lack of trucks. Next week is mostly booked, and I imagine October will fill up once the truck owners get a feel for how much of a success for them this is or isn't.

----------


## Anonymous.

This is probably unreasonable since there is most likely an outside food policy, but it seems a vendor could roll up near the joint and steal customers without actually paying for the BG truck slot - especially if they know the trucks inside are overwhelmed.

----------


## kevinpate

> This is probably unreasonable since there is most likely an outside food policy, but it seems a vendor could roll up near the joint and steal customers without actually paying for the BG truck slot - especially if they know the trucks inside are overwhelmed.


Interesting thought. But can any food truck simply pull over to any empty curb space, fire up a generator, and just start dishing up their grub? I have no idea, but it seems like if this is an available option these folks would be out in force near the arena or Bricktown or the zooamp or other people packed places quite regularly.  Perhaps they are. Hermit that I have become again, it could definitely escape my notice.

----------


## David

https://twitter.com/BleuGarten/statu...97664696561664




> We will only be open for dinner tonight to prep for our first Friday !


Well, that explains why they don't have anyone booked for lunch today.

----------


## onthestrip

Are they charging food trucks a fee to park there? Does anyone know? Maybe thats why there werent many trucks there for the opening? Because some trucks actually charge to come somewhere, especially if they dont hit a sales quota. IDK, just speculating.

----------


## Pete

> Are they charging food trucks a fee to park there? Does anyone know? Maybe thats why there werent many trucks there for the opening? Because some trucks actually charge to come somewhere, especially if they dont hit a sales quota. IDK, just speculating.


Yes, they charge but it's not much.

Hunter from BG has said they will make most their money from the bar.

----------


## shawnw

I was there on Wednesday night. It's a really special "place". So much good will come of this.

----------


## catch22

People are overreacting.

1. This is the first food truck venue in OKC (the state?)

2. Thursday afternoon in midtown -- I wouldn't guess that so many people would show up. Could understand Friday or Saturday night launch.

3. Trucks may have been a little hesitant because they were unsure of how many people would show up, and/or had better opportunities somewhere else in the city.

This is uncharted territory, they are literally figuring out the demand as they go. It will probably take an entire year (as the seasons change so does the demand) to get the number and types of trucks matched up to the demand. 

And again, as with anything, you're better off having long lines for limited product on opening day, instead of way more product than people. There is no single greatest advertisement than a line of people waiting for something.

----------


## Filthy

Grasping at Straws- BBates

----------


## bchris02

This is going to be a huge, monumental, smash success for OKC.   Everybody I know is talking about this.  This is the kind of thing that makes a city cool, hip, and attractive to millennials.

----------


## LocoAko

Thinking about trying it this evening, maybe after the dinner rush, but I'm expecting it to be absolutely mobbed. What is the capacity of the venue?




> This is going to be a huge, monumental, smash success for OKC.   Everybody I know is talking about this.  This is the kind of thing that makes a city cool, hip, and attractive to millennials.


Definitely agree.

----------


## bradh

why am I not surprised BBates is disappointed in something.

----------


## Pete

> Thinking about trying it this evening, maybe after the dinner rush, but I'm expecting it to be absolutely mobbed. What is the capacity of the venue?


Their occupancy permit indicates a max of 650.

----------


## oakhollow

Hunter was and is very aware of the "less than stellar word of mouth" which is why yesterday he handed out free drink tickets to people due to the line being so long. BBates I'm sure you were flawless on your first day of work. Please teach Hunter more.

----------


## warreng88

> Thinking about trying it this evening, maybe after the dinner rush, but I'm expecting it to be absolutely mobbed. What is the capacity of the venue?
> 
> Definitely agree.


H&8th is tonight so that entire area will be packed. Just a head's up.

----------


## oakhollow

The long line yesterday sent a great message to trucks about demand, thus them being booked for the next week.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Hunter was and is very aware of the "less than stellar word of mouth" which is why yesterday he handed out free drink tickets to people due to the line being so long. BBates I'm sure you were flawless on your first day of work. Please teach Hunter more.


Boo Hoo, stop wearing it on your sleeve. Mine or anyone else's 'first day of work' is absolutely meaningless in this conversation and unless you're a teenager you should already know that.

I'm sure Hunter knows what went well and what could have been done or planned better. None of which matters at this point. Fortunately its a great location, great concept and takes advantage of an already popular activity. It was a missed opportunity - nothing more, nothing less and won't matter much in the coming weeks.

----------


## Teo9969

> Hunter was and is very aware of the "less than stellar word of mouth" which is why yesterday he handed out free drink tickets to people due to the line being so long. BBates I'm sure you were flawless on your first day of work. Please teach Hunter more.


We're talking about free cokes and pepsi's right? There are ABLE no-nos...

----------


## OkieBerto

Not all food truck operators do this as their only income. Some have full time or part time jobs and this is a side project they hope can become their main source of income. Hunter is giving them that place that will help them get closer to that freedom. I went to the soft open and even though there was only one food truck, we had a great time and got to try a cocktail for free. Once all the food truck operators see the success of this place, they will be able to start scheduling with Hunter.

Also, with the remark of someone parking near the Bleu Garten to be competition, Hunter is not making money of the percentage he gets from the food trucks, he gets it from the liquor sales. So I bet he doesn't mind a few food trucks down the road from him, as long as those people bring the food in and have a seat and buy a beer.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

If someone goes to H&8th take some pics of Bleu. I'm sure it will just be insanely packed.

As for me I think I will wait a few weeks for the new to wear off and avoid H&8th nights

----------


## Pete

It's been stated before but in the cities where food truck parks have opened, they generally see a pretty big jump in trucks operating in the area soon thereafter.

Will be interesting to see how BG affects the overall food truck scene and how long it takes until another park or two pops up.

Haven't heard of anything imminent but you can bet some others will try and cash in soon.

----------


## Chadanth

Just left. There were three trucks and a guy with some sort of grill/street meat setup. Two bar areas, plenty of seating. Full, but not crazy, though H&8th may have mitigated the crowds a bit. Place is awesome, great attention to detail, fantastic atmosphere. I'm very happy for the owners, it's a hit, for sure. Oh,the bathrooms are clean and large as well, better than I expected. Random thought, but some people might have expected less.

----------


## catch22

Street meat? I believe I will pass.

----------


## Teo9969

Ultimately, the success of this place will depend on how it can handle cold/rainy/windy days. Any one of those alone is a manageable factor, but if you add a second of those factors in or God forbid all 3, it's going to be a bit more difficult to handle. There will be days where they do horrible and days they just kill it (like tonight). It's not a labor intensive operation by any stretch and the atmosphere lends itself to self-service which they would do well to maximize (i.e. don't make table service a standard and find ways to encourage more movement around the site, which the food trucks would like anyway). 

My only real complaint about tonight was the lack of diversity in the crowd. I'd really like this to be a place where you get a great cross-section of the city's populace. I personally like this concept, quite a bit indeed. There are some quirks to the site layout, but those quirks really only provide a small inconvenience to the overall experience which is best described as a massive backyard party with a German Biergarten theme and of course Food Trucks.

----------


## Urbanized

> Street meat? I believe I will pass.


I didn't go, but I think that was Frank's Wurst, which is top shelf. My tip when ordering from him: order backwards and let him select condiments. Tell him up front if you want onions, cheese, etc.. Order the wurst (or Italian sausage if that's what you want and he has it), then pick out any sauces you DON'T want (although unless something actually offends you don't eliminate any of them), and then ask him to sauce it up the way HE would recommend, no restrictions or input from you. You're welcome in advance.

----------


## Urbanized

> People are overreacting.
> 
> 1. This is the first food truck venue in OKC (the state?)
> 
> 2. Thursday afternoon in midtown -- I wouldn't guess that so many people would show up. Could understand Friday or Saturday night launch.
> 
> 3. Trucks may have been a little hesitant because they were unsure of how many people would show up, and/or had better opportunities somewhere else in the city.
> 
> This is uncharted territory, they are literally figuring out the demand as they go. It will probably take an entire year (as the seasons change so does the demand) to get the number and types of trucks matched up to the demand. 
> ...


Exactly. Obviously BBates disagrees here, but I maintain 400 for an opening lunch - midweek in Downtown - has probably not happened anywhere, ever, other than Nebu.

----------


## kevinpate

> Street meat? I believe I will pass.



I am sure it would be safe. Somewhat different than my sis in law's experience while in Africa with her daddy on a mission trip.  She was to aid in hosting a dinner. Looked somewhat like a typical church buffet, right up to the point where she was asked to help serve from the trays of animal protein. As the local person with her explained, pointing to the three trays in turn - This is beef , chicken, and ...... meat.

The meat tray was very popular with the locals. Sis and her daddy were not feeling particularly adventurous and did not partake.

----------


## Urbanized

Anthony Bourdain has a good point on that topic. On one of his shows he showed a guy in some third world slum cooking on a street corner, obviously VERY popular, and said he has no reservations (pardon the pun) eating such fare, because that guy was on that corner every night, selling to HIS NEIGHBORS, who would not be coming back eagerly if he were poisoning them, and in fact would probably run him off or worse.

----------


## catch22

> I didn't go, but I think that was Frank's Wurst, which is top shelf. My tip when ordering from him: order backwards and let him select condiments. Tell him up front if you want onions, cheese, etc.. Order the wurst (or Italian sausage if that's what you want and he has it), then pick out any sauces you DON'T want (although unless something actually offends you don't eliminate any of them), and then ask him to sauce it up the way HE would recommend, no restrictions or input from you. You're welcome in advance.


Haha I was kidding  :Smile:  Street meat sounds like some leftover roadkill put in a sausage casing, or something sexual. I'm sure it's safe.

----------


## LocoAko

Went last night and absolutely loved it. Perfect weather and a large but totally manageable crowd. Drinks are a bit more expensive than I anticipated (not prohibitively so) though I guess it isn't shocking especially if the space is being run primarily off of bar profits. Drink I had was good and was decently strong, too. I'm curious as to how it'll do in winter. Overall, midtown was hopping last night like I've never seen it. Live bands, Bleu Garten, packed bars at Packards, H&8th and tons of people everywhere. While much smaller in scale it honestly felt like I was visiting Austin which is not something I expected to feel. Very exciting stuff.

----------


## Pete

> Went last night and absolutely loved it. Perfect weather and a large but totally manageable crowd. Drinks are a bit more expensive than I anticipated (not prohibitively so) though I guess it isn't shocking especially if the space is being run primarily off of bar profits. Drink I had was good and was decently strong, too. I'm curious as to how it'll do in winter. Overall, midtown was hopping last night like I've never seen it. Live bands, Bleu Garten, packed bars at Packards, H&8th and tons of people everywhere. While much smaller in scale it honestly felt like I was visiting Austin which is not something I expected to feel. Very exciting stuff.


Very cool.

Just wait until Fassler Hall, Dust Bowl, Broadway 10 and Sidecar get open in the next few months.

By the time H & 8th resumes in 2015 (I know they run through Halloween this year then go on hiatus) that area will have made another huge leap forward.


I've been saying it for a while but Midtown is on the verge of greatness.

----------


## Urbanized

> Haha I was kidding  Street meat sounds like some leftover roadkill put in a sausage casing, or something sexual. I'm sure it's safe.


Oh I figured. Saw via Twitter that it definitely was Frank's Wurst. I reiterate: that trailer DEFINITELY has the Urbanized seal of approval.

----------


## Chadanth

> Very cool.
> 
> Just wait until Fassler Hall, Dust Bowl, Broadway 10 and Sidecar get open in the next few months.
> 
> By the time H & 8th resumes in 2015 (I know they run through Halloween this year then go on hiatus) that area will have made another huge leap forward.
> 
> 
> I've been saying it for a while but Midtown is on the verge of greatness.


Midtown was nuts last night. Parking was difficult, but the vibe was awesome, so many people out with their families, dogs, etc. Very cool.

----------


## Chadanth

> Oh I figured. Saw via Twitter that it definitely was Frank's Wurst. I reiterate: that trailer DEFINITELY has the Urbanized seal of approval.


Is that what it was? I just smelled it, didn't really go check it out. I didn't mean street meat in a derogatory sense.

----------


## CCOKC

I just got back from my second visit to BG.  What I love most about it is that it is a great place to sit and hang out with friends/family.  I only had a drink and did not even eat anything but my friends did. It has plenty of comfortable seating that allows for just hanging out for a long period of time.  Also just like Thursday night another truck that was not on the calendar showed up long after they opened.

----------


## catch22

I am there right now. It's a nice spot to just sit and chill. The option for a drink is there, the option for food is there -- and you aren't pressured into either. Something that is not available at bars or restaurants where you feel bad for not ordering something if hanging out with friends or family.

This is too notch. I wish it were permanent. It's in the perfect location between Midtown and AA.

----------


## Urbanized

I suspect it probably IS permanent...just not necessarily in that exact location LOL.

----------


## catch22

> I suspect it probably IS permanent...just not necessarily in that exact location LOL.


Haha! That's what I was getting at. This is the perfect location! It's not a tall structure so fits perfect between the hearts of two emerging districts. Ties them together perfectly. This wolill be my new Saturday afternoon hangout for sure.

----------


## Urbanized

Yeah, but I'll bet what goes there eventually is even better than Bleu Garten...hard to believe I know...

----------


## Teo9969

BG will have lots for the next 15+ years in Midtown to which they can relocate.

----------


## bchris02

> Yeah, but I'll bet what goes there eventually is even better than Bleu Garten...hard to believe I know...


Agreed.  Steve is pretty convinced that Buy For Less is wanting to put an Uptown Grocery at that location once Bleu Garten's lease runs out.  He has said it in multiple chats.  The timing should be right as at that time there should be enough people living downtown to support a full-service grocery store.

----------


## Tigerguy

Walked over to visit the Sugar Shack; happened to notice that Phill Me Up wasn't there though the calendar said otherwise. Did they run out of food again or was there some other issue? Anywho, if you're curious, I opted for the Mississippi mud brownie pie. Five dollars later, I had this:

----------


## OkieBerto

> Walked over to visit the Sugar Shack; happened to notice that Phill Me Up wasn't there though the calendar said otherwise. Did they run out of food again or was there some other issue? Anywho, if you're curious, I opted for the Mississippi mud brownie pie. Five dollars later, I had this:


Phill Me Up had a fridge stop working. Legally they can't serve food to you if that happens, that is my understanding. Hunter posted via twitter to update people. He keeps the twitter pretty current, so I would suggest following that if you need to know who will be there and if there are any changes.

----------


## ljbab728

> Walked over to visit the Sugar Shack; happened to notice that Phill Me Up wasn't there though the calendar said otherwise. Did they run out of food again or was there some other issue? Anywho, if you're curious, I opted for the Mississippi mud brownie pie. Five dollars later, I had this:


My goodness, that looks like a bargain for five dollars.

----------


## musg8411

I have been a couple times at lunch and was impressed with the atmosphere, although there were not very many people there. What I wasn't impressed with was the food trucks. Both times I spent 10$ for just food and no drink and received a very small portion of subpar food. The first time I got a BBQ pork sandwich and a small bag of lays chips and the second time I got a grilled cheese and tiny cup of soup. Both were from different trucks and were nothing special and the tables around me were very disappointed as well. Maybe as the place gets busier and more trucks can attend, this will work itself out. I can walk to GOGO Sushi, The Garage, Waffle Champion, etc. at lunch and spend under 10$ bucks and get quality food and a normal portion. 

I assume that the bigger name food trucks come in the evenings and weekends and likely have better quality food and portions.

----------


## Pete

The food truck scene in OKC is really in it's infancy and in cities where they open food truck parks, it is usually a catalyst to many more trucks.

I suspect by next spring we'll see a bunch more trucks in general and by that time Bleu Garten will no doubt be cranking.

----------


## sooner88

> I have been a couple times at lunch and was impressed with the atmosphere, although there were not very many people there. What I wasn't impressed with was the food trucks. Both times I spent 10$ for just food and no drink and received a very small portion of subpar food. The first time I got a BBQ pork sandwich and a small bag of lays chips and the second time I got a grilled cheese and tiny cup of soup. Both were from different trucks and were nothing special and the tables around me were very disappointed as well. Maybe as the place gets busier and more trucks can attend, this will work itself out. I can walk to GOGO Sushi, The Garage, Waffle Champion, etc. at lunch and spend under 10$ bucks and get quality food and a normal portion. 
> 
> I assume that the bigger name food trucks come in the evenings and weekends and likely have better quality food and portions.


I've been twice now.. Once on Friday night and once during the OU game on Saturday. The place was packed both nights with a varied group of people, from families with kids to people my grandparents age and everywhere in between. This has quickly become one of my group of friends favorite places. I did eat there once and it was ~$8 for a BBQ sandwich and both trucks were sold out by 8:30 pm. However, especially one the weekends, Bleu Garten has become a place to gather with friends first and eat later... at least from what I have seen. And like Pete said, the food trucks will figure out the demand and make adjustments for this in addition to the new food trucks we are sure to see.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Is the overhead that high to justify those prices? You wouldn't think they would be. Ive had a few items from trucks around town and I am always hungry afterwards after spending ~$10-14 on an item

----------


## musg8411

> Is the overhead that high to justify those prices? You wouldn't think they would be. Ive had a few items from trucks around town and I am always hungry afterwards after spending ~$10-14 on an item


My thoughts are that you have a few huge construction projects going on next door (St Anthony's, Fassler Hall, 123 Garage, 1100 and 1101 Broadway, Marion, etc.), and I bet many of those workers would walk over for some lunch and those that brought there lunch could eat over there as well and purchase a couple drinks. Word will spread quick with those guys. Seems like large lunch crowd and a missed opportunity. I agree that this place will be great in the evenings and weekends, and I will be sure to give it a few more tries, since I know this falls on the trucks and not Blue Garten.

----------


## okclee

> Is the overhead that high to justify those prices? You wouldn't think they would be. Ive had a few items from trucks around town and I am always hungry afterwards after spending ~$10-14 on an item


I completely agree with this and the whole food truck craze. I have not found a truck that I think is a good value for the food portion.

----------


## onthestrip

> I have been a couple times at lunch and was impressed with the atmosphere, although there were not very many people there. What I wasn't impressed with was the food trucks. Both times I spent 10$ for just food and no drink and received a very small portion of subpar food. The first time I got a BBQ pork sandwich and a small bag of lays chips and the second time I got a grilled cheese and tiny cup of soup. Both were from different trucks and were nothing special and the tables around me were very disappointed as well. Maybe as the place gets busier and more trucks can attend, this will work itself out. I can walk to GOGO Sushi, The Garage, Waffle Champion, etc. at lunch and spend under 10$ bucks and get quality food and a normal portion. 
> 
> I assume that the bigger name food trucks come in the evenings and weekends and likely have better quality food and portions.





> Is the overhead that high to justify those prices? You wouldn't think they would be. Ive had a few items from trucks around town and I am always hungry afterwards after spending ~$10-14 on an item





> I completely agree with this and the whole food truck craze. I have not found a truck that I think is a good value for the food portion.


Ya for whatever reason, food truck operators have been able to get away with fairly high prices. And there are some good ones that can get away with it, but for every good one there seems to be 5 average trucks charging $10 for not good food. Maybe its things like H&8th and some other events that are artificially propping them up when they probably wouldnt survive elsewhere.

----------


## BoulderSooner

Pretty big operational mistake. For a bar (which is what bleu is). To not take AMEX

Also short sighted.   Heck most mobile food trucks take AMEX

----------


## soonerguru

Went Saturday with extended family and found the food options lacking. The atmosphere was fun, but there were a lot of extremely loud drunks hurling obscenities. We don't have delicate sensibilities, so no biggie, but it seems more like a biergarten than a food truck park.

----------


## catcherinthewry

> but it seems more like a biergarten than a food truck park.


That's exactly what I thought it was going to be...a biergarten with food trucks.

----------


## OkieBerto

> That's exactly what I thought it was going to be...a biergarten with food trucks.


That is how it is described on the website. "we plan on modeling our ambiance after some of the cleanest and entertaining bier gartens in America."

----------


## Rover

> Went Saturday with extended family and found the food options lacking. The atmosphere was fun, but there were a lot of extremely loud drunks hurling obscenities. We don't have delicate sensibilities, so no biggie, but it seems more like a biergarten than a food truck park.


The only think that can hurt this place is uncontrolled overly drunk people.  I've been down their over the weekend.  The atmosphere was great...the view is great.  Hope a few asses don't spoil it for the rest.

----------


## sooner88

> The only think that can hurt this place is uncontrolled overly drunk people.  I've been down their over the weekend.  The atmosphere was great...the view is great.  Hope a few asses don't spoil it for the rest.


That was definitely the case during the OU game... It was a great time, but not as family friendly as the night before. The place is large enough you can most likely avoid it, but as has been said this is first and foremost a biergarten. The reality of this happening, especially during an OU/OSU game, is fairly likely.

----------


## soonerguru

> That was definitely the case during the OU game... It was a great time, but not as family friendly as the night before. The place is large enough you can most likely avoid it, but as has been said this is first and foremost a biergarten. The reality of this happening, especially during an OU/OSU game, is fairly likely.


For the record, we went there after the game. People were probably liquored up and still mad about the loss.

----------


## gopokes88

> Ya for whatever reason, food truck operators have been able to get away with fairly high prices. And there are some good ones that can get away with it, but for every good one there seems to be 5 average trucks charging $10 for not good food. Maybe its things like H&8th and some other events that are artificially propping them up when they probably wouldnt survive elsewhere.


I think it's the novelty of it. Food trucks are at their peak in the fad. They won't ever go away, but while business is booming it supports the higher prices. When their popularity declines so will prices.

----------


## Pete

There are also not that many trucks around.

I'm sure competition will soon be much stiffer.

----------


## OkiePoke

> I have been a couple times at lunch and was impressed with the atmosphere, although there were not very many people there. What I wasn't impressed with was the food trucks. Both times I spent 10$ for just food and no drink and received a very small portion of subpar food. The first time I got a BBQ pork sandwich and a small bag of lays chips and the second time I got a grilled cheese and tiny cup of soup. Both were from different trucks and were nothing special and the tables around me were very disappointed as well. Maybe as the place gets busier and more trucks can attend, this will work itself out. I can walk to GOGO Sushi, The Garage, Waffle Champion, etc. at lunch and spend under 10$ bucks and get quality food and a normal portion. 
> 
> I assume that the bigger name food trucks come in the evenings and weekends and likely have better quality food and portions.



Exactly this. I had some BBQ and it cost me $8 for a pork sandwich and a small side of potato salad. The food was good, the portion wasn't. I was hungry again around 4, and I normally don't eat again until 7. 

You also left out The Garage. No sense in paying $8 for a plain cheeseburger when you can walk a block and have whatever you can imagine for the same price. 

Food trucks have to be making a killing. Hardly zero overhead and charging high prices. I know the volume is low, but I know there have been multiple times trucks sell out at the Garten.

----------


## whatitis

Went last night with my wife and we loved it. Definitely going to be heading back. Twist pretzels was there and they were the best pretzels I've ever had. Had a few drinks. It was a little windy but all in all an excellent venue. Dallas Cowboys game was on and there was a decent crowd.

----------


## Canoe

Would anyone be interested in a OKCTalk.com meet up at this establishment on Friday?

----------


## Tigerguy

Up to bat for today's Bleu Garten visit: Crepe Brewers



I had the ham and cheese crepe, which was more than Oscar Mayer and Kraft singles. I wasn't expecting the bold flavor of the fancy cheese, but it was a welcome surprise. The black forest ham and greens that went with it also didn't disappoint. Choice of chips or grapes for a side; you can see what I chose. $6 for that plus another $6 for a backyard iced tea equals a pretty tasty lunch.

----------


## Pete

That looks very, very good.

How many people were there for lunch?

----------


## sooner88

I talked to some of the people who work there and with the colder weather approaching they're planning on making a few additions to keep people coming in. They have a fair amount of heaters already, but they said they planned on adding a significant amount. They also talked about adding a temporary tarp/tent over part of the area so rain/snow wouldn't make the area unusable. These were all hypotheticals, but seemed like they have a gameplan for the winter. They also said they were going to start adjusting some of the bar prices (mainly mixed drinks) based on feedback from the customers.

----------


## OkiePoke

> I talked to some of the people who work there and with the colder weather approaching they're planning on making a few additions to keep people coming in. They have a fair amount of heaters already, but they said they planned on adding a significant amount. They also talked about adding a temporary tarp/tent over part of the area so rain/snow wouldn't make the area unusable. These were all hypotheticals, but seemed like they have a gameplan for the winter. They also said they were going to start adjusting some of the bar prices (mainly mixed drinks) based on feedback from the customers.


I think they started out at $10/drink. I went last weekend and they were charging $8.

----------


## dankrutka

> I talked to some of the people who work there and with the colder weather approaching they're planning on making a few additions to keep people coming in. They have a fair amount of heaters already, but they said they planned on adding a significant amount. They also talked about adding a temporary tarp/tent over part of the area so rain/snow wouldn't make the area unusable. These were all hypotheticals, but seemed like they have a gameplan for the winter. They also said they were going to start adjusting some of the bar prices (mainly mixed drinks) based on feedback from the customers.


I could see them holding snow man building contests and such during the winter to entice people to come out.  :Smile:

----------


## Pete

The pop-up shops will be directly west during late November all December and that will help them tremendously.

----------


## Tigerguy

> That looks very, very good.
> 
> How many people were there for lunch?


I went around 12:30 the first time, but had to leave to take care of something. At that time, there were lines of 5-10 people for both trucks and probably 15-20 people already eating. Got back closer to 2:00 and I was the first of three that I saw order from the crepe truck. Probably around 10 were already eating.

----------


## Mike_M

Just came back from Bleu Garten. We didn't eat because a few of the food trucks didn't show up and the lines were pretty long. But I will say, the place looks really awesome. Absolutely perfect hangout spot for a place like OKC. Also great proximity to Midtown Court, Fassler Hall, Packards, and the Garage. The makings of a complete district. Hopefully we can see the whole area staying open till at least 1am once it's in full swing.

----------


## soonerguru

> I talked to some of the people who work there and with the colder weather approaching they're planning on making a few additions to keep people coming in. They have a fair amount of heaters already, but they said they planned on adding a significant amount. They also talked about adding a temporary tarp/tent over part of the area so rain/snow wouldn't make the area unusable. These were all hypotheticals, but seemed like they have a gameplan for the winter. They also said they were going to start adjusting some of the bar prices (mainly mixed drinks) based on feedback from the customers.


It's great they are listening to feedback. I didn't mention my bar experience there because I didn't want to seem like a total wet blanket, but I was just trying to get two beers and it was a ridiculously long wait because of their inefficiency. The prices also were high. I only bought one round. 

My main complaint is the quality of food trucks. I was there on a weekend and having only two or three mediocre choices (one of the trucks' items were just so bad they weren't even a viable choice; another was a dessert-only venue) was disappointing. I settled on the BBQ truck, Smoking Okies, which was actually pretty good, but i had a very bizarre experience with one of the owners that makes me question whether I want to continue to support their business going forward.

----------


## soonerguru

> Just came back from Bleu Garten. We didn't eat because a few of the food trucks didn't show up and the lines were pretty long. But I will say, the place looks really awesome. Absolutely perfect hangout spot for a place like OKC. Also great proximity to Midtown Court, Fassler Hall, Packards, and the Garage. The makings of a complete district. Hopefully we can see the whole area staying open till at least 1am once it's in full swing.


What food trucks were operating?

----------


## sooner88

> It's great they are listening to feedback. I didn't mention my bar experience there because I didn't want to seem like a total wet blanket, but I was just trying to get two beers and it was a ridiculously long wait because of their inefficiency. The prices were also high. I only bought one round. 
> 
> My main complaint is the quality of food trucks. I was there on a weekend and having only two or three mediocre choices (one of the trucks' items were just so bad they weren't even a viable choice; another was a dessert-only venue) was disappointing. I settled on the BBQ truck, which was actually pretty good, but i had a very bizarre experience with one of the owners that makes me question whether I want to support their business going forward.


I was there tonight and have experienced the same thing twice. On weekends, the dinner trucks run out around 8:00-8:30. They had another truck show up for late night, but it seems like they have not planned accordingly for the demand. The bar is run well.... it is just hit or miss on if you will get dinner past that time. And the wait will be 30 min plus. That being said, it is still a beer garden first restaurant second. We ended up eating cheaper and faster at the Garage and came back.

----------


## soonerguru

> I was there tonight and have experienced the same thing twice. On weekends, the dinner trucks run out around 8:00-8:30. They had another truck show up for late night, but it seems like they have not planned accordingly for the demand. The bar is run well.... it is just hit or miss on if you will get dinner past that time. And the wait will be 30 min plus. That being said, it is still a beer garden first restaurant second. We ended up eating cheaper and faster at the Garage and came back.


They should just have a hot dog and bratwurst cart that doesn't run out at all times. This seems poorly managed. They need to have food available when people are hungry or this will begin to fade. It's in the honeymoon phase right now. That won't last unless they improve their offerings.

----------


## Mike_M

Ya the food thing is gonna be a problem. They need minimum 4 trucks at peak time. We had a group of 12 and decided to go to the Garage. The spot is absolutely awesome. Has a very Pacific NW type of feel, I really like the vibe and the TV's are a great addition. If they can figure out the food, this is will be a flawless spot.

----------


## kevinpate

Anyone have thoughts on why more trucks are not showing?  Reading here it sounds like there is ample business available if folks are walking off elsewhere to eat and then roaming back rather than wait on food or deal with sold out vendors.

----------


## AP

The owner/operator is on this forum so hopefully he could address that.

----------


## Pete

I see this fall and winter as a test run for Bleu Garten.

It's an entirely new concept, the OKC food truck scene is still developing and the immediate area around BG (walking distance) is still relatively sparse.

Soon the Pontiac and Buick buildings will be fully occupied, the Edge will be open, the Marion, etc.  And of course when Fassler Hall & Dust Bowl open -- plus tons of other places in the immediate area -- more people will be drawn to the area.

Also, it has to be said OKC has some sort of district / food truck event every single week and only, what, 20 or so active trucks?  I suspect that number will grow rapidly in the next year.

----------


## Urbanized

I'll also say that - having been a half-dozen times or so now - the place is serving much more as an outdoor bar, especially in the evenings, and the food trucks are really just a sideline. That's how it feels to me, anyway. I don't get the feeling that most people there are there for dinner.

----------


## catch22

> I'll also say that - having been a half-dozen times or so now - the place is serving much more as an outdoor bar, especially in the evenings, and the food trucks are really just a sideline. That's how it feels to me, anyway. I don't get the feeling that most people there are there for dinner.


I have that same impression. I was there last night...went in with the idea of "see what is being offered and how long the wait is for food -- otherwise just go somewhere else". Ended up getting Backdoor BBQ pulled pork sandwich with only a few minute's wait. Then had a beer and chatted with some fine folks from Yukon for a bit before migrating over to R&J's (which is also uber-amazing). 

It's more about the beer and the atmosphere than the food trucks....finding food in OKC is no difficult feat. So, you aren't really going there for food. You are there with the idea that you will be drinking, and when you need a bite to eat you can wander over to a truck.

----------


## gopokes88

Man. This board has become extremely whiny. Does no one here realize that bleu garten doesn't own or operate the food trucks? He can certainly put pressure on them but they'll bring what they bring. I went to a food truck court in Dallas this weekend. Guess what? They all were out of food at 830. It's a truck. There's only so much food they can hold.

----------


## ljbab728

> It's more about the beer and the atmosphere than the food trucks....finding food in OKC is no difficult feat. So, you aren't really going there for food. You are there with the idea that you will be drinking, and when you need a bite to eat you can wander over to a truck.


That may be true in the evening but not so much during the day.

----------


## Urbanized

Other than the first complaint from the first day of operation by BBates, I haven't heard anyone say they went over at lunch and were unable to get food. By the way in my observation lunchtimes typically see customer counts in the dozens, while evenings are routinely in the many hundreds hanging out at once. Big difference.

----------


## OSUFan

I went there during the OSU game Saturday and thought the experience was great. Everyone once in awhile I would have to wait a couple minutes in the beer line but it wasn't crazy. I thought there were plenty of food trucks. Had to wait about 10 minutes for my food but I went to the busiest food truck at the time. I've just also come to expect that if I eat at the food truck there is going to be a little wait.

----------


## Teo9969

> I'll also say that - having been a half-dozen times or so now - the place is serving much more as an outdoor bar, especially in the evenings, and the food trucks are really just a sideline. That's how it feels to me, anyway. I don't get the feeling that most people there are there for dinner.


Part of that is layout. The food trucks quite literally are on the side line. 

The concept will do well and they've only been open a couple weeks and they're working with other businesses. There are a lot of moving parts in the issue that people are most apt to complain about, and it really can't be pinned to Bleu Garten as much as it can be the actual food trucks that come and go. If this does well, at the very least we might see several of these more popular trucks start a second one.

----------


## Pete

^

There is already another food truck park planned for the Farmer's Market area and they want to do one at Chisholm Creek as well.


The food truck scene in OKC is still in it's infancy and not only will there be many more new concepts, you'll see more of the brick and mortar establishments go that route as well.

Nic's, for example.

----------


## Urbanized

> Part of that is layout. The food trucks quite literally are on the side line. 
> 
> The concept will do well and they've only been open a couple weeks and they're working with other businesses. There are a lot of moving parts in the issue that people are most apt to complain about, and it really can't be pinned to Bleu Garten as much as it can be the actual food trucks that come and go. If this does well, at the very least we might see several of these more popular trucks start a second one.


My point was only that it turns out food trucks are not the critical component that makes Bleu Garten great. I think most people are going for the location and the outside biergarten feel. Of the times I've gone there I've only gone once with the intention of eating there. If you don't want to wait in line or run the risk of a truck running out of something, eat elsewhere and then come have a beer with the literally hundreds of people out enjoying the weather at a great outdoor spot. You won't upset anybody if you choose this route. I just think too much is being made of these issues, which as has been pointed out Bleu Garten has no real control over. The things they do control are pretty flawless so far in my experience.

----------


## clz46

Four of us went tonight around 6 before the Thunder game. Two had never been  and two are frequent visitors. I was really glad to see BTT there! Lots of people. I think I agree it's the place more than the trucks. I had a great time eating a BTT taco, drinking a glass of wine on a beautiful evening. The owner came by and said he hadn't been able to go on the OKCTalk site for some reason.

----------


## hoya

I know people are going to burn me at the stake for this, but I was not impressed by Big Truck Tacos.

----------


## Chadanth

> I know people are going to burn me at the stake for this, but I was not impressed by Big Truck Tacos.

----------


## gopokes88

> I know people are going to burn me at the stake for this, but I was not impressed by Big Truck Tacos.


Great breakfast, meh on everything else.

----------


## Teo9969



----------


## soonermike81

> I know people are going to burn me at the stake for this, but I was not impressed by Big Truck Tacos.


I actually agree with you. Never been too impressed with their tacos. If you've ever had torchys tacos in Texas, their tacos are awesome. However, I will say that I love BTT's hot sauce

----------


## Roger S

> I know people are going to burn me at the stake for this, but I was not impressed by Big Truck Tacos.


Ehhhh.... Probably not... Most people I talk to feel the same way.

----------


## Roger S

> .... However, I will say that I love BTT's hot sauce


Yep... Those exact same words have left my mouth as well.

----------


## Richard at Remax

> I actually agree with you. Never been too impressed with their tacos. If you've ever had torchys tacos in Texas, their tacos are awesome. However, I will say that I love BTT's hot sauce


Yes! every time I go to Houston I make sure to stop by Torchys

----------


## Rajah

I wish the space on the SW corner of 25th and Walker were a food truck court. Who knows how long that piece of land will take to develop. It would create a nice bridge between the Paseo, the Rise development, and Uptown 23rd.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> I wish the space on the SW corner of 25th and Walker were a food truck court. Who knows how long that piece of land will take to develop. It would create a nice bridge between the Paseo, the Rise development, and Uptown 23rd.


I think he looked at putting Bleu Garten in the Paseo, but it didn't work out (or someone did). The fact that this is probably zoned residential and right next to a bunch of houses would probably have made that an extremely difficult location for a food truck court. You can hear the music from bleu Garten at least a block or two from it, definitely would have been an issue that close to a bunch of houses.

----------


## Rajah

Right, but I live on the opposite corner and its far from quiet over here. I can hear the music from Sauced and noise from most near-by businesses. Not a complaint, I love living in all the mix. I just want to see an awesome use of that space!

----------


## PhiAlpha

> Right, but I live on the opposite corner and its far from quiet over here. I can hear the music from Sauced and noise from most near-by businesses. Not a complaint, I love living in all the mix. I just want to see an awesome use of that space!


Agreed

----------


## Tigerguy

Today's choice: Frank's Wurst. Bratwurst or a hot dog can be had for $4. Chips and drinks are $1. Sauces are free. I think the toppings are as well, save for cheese. I may have misread the sign, though, so there's that. I had a brat with garlic and herb mayo. Thought about sauerkraut, but decided against it to avoid having the breath of the ancient dragon. In summation: good stuff. Now I'll have to visit a cart in New York or Chicago to see how Frank's compares...

----------


## soonerguru

> I know people are going to burn me at the stake for this, but I was not impressed by Big Truck Tacos.


The Rancher is excellent, particularly with the OMFG sauce. The Verde Pork is decent and pairs nicely with OMG. 

I agree, though, that their breakfast is my fave.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> The Rancher is excellent, particularly with the OMFG sauce. The Verde Pork is decent and pairs nicely with OMG. 
> 
> I agree, though, that their breakfast is my fave.


These are my favorites as well. Good stuff

----------


## metro

> I think he looked at putting Bleu Garten in the Paseo, but it didn't work out (or someone did). The fact that this is probably zoned residential and right next to a bunch of houses would probably have made that an extremely difficult location for a food truck court. You can hear the music from bleu Garten at least a block or two from it, definitely would have been an issue that close to a bunch of houses.


LOL, you need to check out the Paseo "Farmers Market" then. Not so much "farmers market", and more of a crappy live band or 90's music blaring from busted speakers loudly. Can hear it blocks away at night. Oh, and it's in someones side yard.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> LOL, you need to check out the Paseo "Farmers Market" then. Not so much "farmers market", and more of a crappy live band or 90's music blaring from busted speakers loudly. Can hear it blocks away at night. Oh, and it's in someones side yard.


How many nights a year is that open? Is it open every day of the week for the majority of the year? Is it open until 2 AM three nights a week?

----------


## metro

> I know people are going to burn me at the stake for this, but I was not impressed by Big Truck Tacos.


I wouldn't, although better than most local places, I think the initial hype has worn off, but they still have a lot of newbie customers. There are more options now that are just as good than there were when they opened. BTT is only a mile from Bleu Garten, nothing special by them coming to Bleu. I'm enjoying the 30-40 or so new trucks that have popped up the last year or so.

----------


## metro

> How many nights a year is that open? Is it open every day of the week for the majority of the year? Is it open until 2 AM three nights a week?


I think it's once a week.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Finally got to go here last night to watch the Saints game and i thought it was awesome. Place was packed. I had a brisket sandwich from the BBQ place (name is escaping me) but it was very good. Regret not coming here sooner when the weather was better. 

Only thing bad was the dude playing live music last night. he just wasn't very good and was playing slow and not lively songs (think radiohead) and was killing the mood.

----------


## Roger S

> I had a brisket sandwich from the BBQ place (name is escaping me) but it was very good. Regret not coming here sooner when the weather was better.


Klemm's Smokehaus was supposed to be there last night. Was that it?

I've had one of their sandwiches and I have to agree they make a good sandwich.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Yes thats it. fries were also very good

----------


## Pete

They are in the process of winterizing; will be open year round:

----------


## Anonymous.

That is one expensive tent. Now the beer prices make sense.

----------


## ljbab728

Good luck to them.  I'm not sure any outdoor area can winterize enough for people to want to hang out for long in our current weather.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Good luck to them.  I'm not sure any outdoor area can winterize enough for people to want to hang out for long in our current weather.


Probably not 'today's' weather, but keeping in mind the normal temp should be around 60 during the day this time of year, I think a structure such as this will definitely help encourage patrons on nights they otherwise would pass on the idea.

----------


## Pete

I give them a lot of credit for continuing to invest and committing to staying open year-round.

Beats the heck out of a vacant place 6 months out of the year.

----------


## Bullbear

> Probably not 'today's' weather, but keeping in mind the normal temp should be around 60 during the day this time of year, I think a structure such as this will definitely help encourage patrons on nights they otherwise would pass on the idea.


I agree. Winters in OKC are really hit and miss. you have a couple of horrible windy and cold days and then days that aren't bad at all to be out in. I think it is smart to winterize for year round because I would say more days in winter are bearable than not here.

----------


## Pete

Looks like they have their tent up:

----------


## BBatesokc

Curious to see how this reviews..... Will it be cool and cozy or feel like 'plan b' for a previously scheduled outdoor event?

----------


## GoThunder

> Curious to see how this reviews..... Will it be cool and cozy or feel like 'plan b' for a previously scheduled outdoor event?


I think it will be what people make of it. If patrons keep showing up in droves like they did when the weather was nice, it should still be a great atmosphere.

----------


## shawnw

I attended an event the evening of 11/15 and was there for about 3 hours, mostly in the tent. It wasn't the warmest of days, but I was fine under the tent. Granted my jacket never came off. That said it was disappointing to learn their other heating efforts were stymied (fire pit, etc) by the fire marshal. I think they're looking at running gas lines now.

----------


## warreng88

From the Journal Record:

These Walls: Bleu Garten

By: Molly M. Fleming The Journal Record January 2, 2015

OKLAHOMA CITY – When the Bleu Garten food truck park opened in late September, the concept was met with resounding fanfare. Food truck fans could easily find their favorite restaurants-on-wheels and enjoy the cuisine in an open atmosphere.

The park consists of two four-walled buildings that were built off-site. The wooden bathroom building was constructed in the Trilink Restoration warehouse. It was constructed in four separate pieces, allowing it to easily be broken apart if the park ever moves to a different site.

The bar building on the east was built in Las Vegas. It is equipped with the Perfect Pour System. The bar guns can be connected to up to 12 different liquors. They pour an ounce-and-a-half each time, speeding up the drink-making process. By day’s end, owner Hunter Wheat can look at the liquor that was used and see if it equates to the amount that is missing.

The site also has two wall-less structures, a center alcohol-free drink kiosk, and a teepee-like area with table and chairs.

Bleu Garten was the perfect hangout spot, with its backyard-feel and locally made food. Yet as summer turned into fall, and then fall into winter, the temperatures dropped. Owner Hunter Wheat said he and his business partners knew they would have to do something to keep the place comfortable for customers.

“We had a couple of different options,” Wheat said. “We never really pulled the trigger because we were never sold that (putting up a large tent) was the best option.”

Then they found a large event-size tent for sale at Marianne’s Rentals, and their decision seemed to be made for them. They purchased the tent and installed it in early November. It encloses the main seating area on the property’s south end. Now, customers can watch television and enjoy their food truck fare inside the tent. However, as Wheat pointed out, even with a tent, Bleu Garten won’t be open on harsh winter days. The spot will close when the temperatures drop lower than 40 degrees.

“The hard truth of our venue is that we’re at the mercy of the weather no matter how we do it,” he said.

While things may seem a little slower at the lot, for Wheat and his team, this allows time to fine-tune their operations. In September and October, they were able to see what Bleu Garten looks like at full capacity and will be able to make the place even better come spring.

“Right now, we’re working on streamlining everything,” he said.

Wheat said he and his team have always envisioned Bleu Garten to be a community event place. They just didn’t have the time to make that happen in late summer, early fall. That won’t be the case some spring. He said he is already working with R&J Lounge and Supper Club owners Jonathan Stranger and Russ Johnson. To encourage pub crawls on the Midtown block, he wants Bleu Garten to have a jazz night on Wednesdays, the same as R&J’s.

----------


## Tigerguy

Took a St. Patrick's excursion to the Garten today. Selection: Parking Lot Party and their St. Patty's Bowl. It was a nice and relaxing atmosphere and the food was tasty. Seen (with faces obscured to protect the guilty):

----------


## gopokes88

That's a lot less crowded then it was Saturday afternoon

----------


## LakeEffect

> That's a lot less crowded then it was Saturday afternoon


Because it's a Tuesday...?

----------


## Lafferty Daniel

> Because it's a Tuesday...?


It was St. Patrick's Day...

----------


## jccouger

I've spent most of my adult life 21+ outside of OKC for St Paddys day (it being the same week as spring break & all). I was around downtown last night & I gotta admit I was extremely let down with the lack of activity for one of the biggest drinking/partying days of the year. Every other city I've been in has been hog wild for the holiday.

----------


## stratosphere

some people still have to work...

----------


## bchris02

> I've spent most of my adult life 21+ outside of OKC for St Paddys day (it being the same week as spring break & all). I was around downtown last night & I gotta admit I was extremely let down with the lack of activity for one of the biggest drinking/partying days of the year. Every other city I've been in has been hog wild for the holiday.


Where else have you lived?

I wonder how it would have been if St Patricks day was a Friday or Saturday?  I was in Dallas this weekend so I am not sure what the scene was like in OKC but was it pretty hopping this weekend or was it about normal?

----------


## jccouger

I too had to work, and wasnt out super late so i cant say what happened in to the later hours. 

I haven't lived anywhere else, just visiting for spring break. Denver, multiple times and Dallas are 2 I've been too. At least once was on a Saturday, so that would explain that. I was probably too harsh in my original post, I know this passed weekend was pretty busy but I still expected it to be a little more hopping on the actual day. Most of that is driven by college aged students due to not having work by being on spring break and being drinking age. I guess okc isn't much of a spring break destination lol.

----------


## bchris02

> Most of that is driven by college aged students due to not having work by being on spring break and being drinking age. I guess okc isn't much of a spring break destination lol.


Probably this.  Working young professionals probably did St Patricks Day this weekend and college students were probably not in OKC.

----------


## sooner88

Even Dallas' big parade and party is on Saturday. I was out of town this weekend but live next to Bleu Garten and my neighbor said, quote, "it was an absolute ****show". All the empty grass lots were packed when I got back from work on Tuesday also... McNellies has a party the day of and I know most the bars in the area had St. Patrick's Day specials as well. That picture was taken early in the day so not a really good indicator.

----------


## dankrutka

> I've spent most of my adult life 21+ outside of OKC for St Paddys day (it being the same week as spring break & all). I was around downtown last night & I gotta admit I was extremely let down with the lack of activity for one of the biggest drinking/partying days of the year. Every other city I've been in has been hog wild for the holiday.


There was a ton of stuff going on on Saturday.

----------


## Tigerguy

> That picture was taken early in the day so not a really good indicator.


To be a little more precise, the picture was taken a few minutes before 2:00 PM that day. Definitely wasn't surprised at the lack of people, as I figured they were either at McNellies (there were a bunch of cars parked over yonder) or at work. I'd have liked a sip of the sauce myself, but I too had to return to work.

----------


## Urbanized

Saturday was the day. The ****show extended throughout all of downtown.

----------


## OkiePoke

I would have been down there after work... but I got to enjoy the views of Amarillo for St. Patrick's Day. I did get to drive through Shamrock Tuesday, so that is fun.

----------


## Anonymous.

Yup OKC did St Patricks last Saturday. I was downtown the entire day and it was packed.

Every major club/bar downtown had a line at 11pm.

----------


## Pete

Even with the big weekend, Tuesday at McNellies and Fassler Hall saw massive receipts. 

Can't share them publicly, but they were pretty jaw-dropping.

----------


## HOT ROD

Ours in Seattle was the weekend and so was Vancouver's.

----------


## OkiePoke

There is some dirt work going on at Park & Hudson.

Also, the empty lot to the North of BG 'fenced' in the lot to charge for parking. Walking by Saturday morning, I saw a couple cars that were left over night. All of them had a 'Illegally Parked' sticker on them. I talked with the lot attendant, who I figured just so happened to be there, and he informed me it was a city ordinance. The ordinance referred was "All rented property (parking spots) had to be vacated within 4 hours of the last nearby business closing". Is this a city ordinance? I feel this defeats the purpose of someone being responsible and leaving their car to not drink and drive.

----------


## dankrutka

> There is some dirt work going on at Park & Hudson.
> 
> Also, the empty lot to the North of BG 'fenced' in the lot to charge for parking. Walking by Saturday morning, I saw a couple cars that were left over night. All of them had a 'Illegally Parked' sticker on them. I talked with the lot attendant, who I figured just so happened to be there, and he informed me it was a city ordinance. The ordinance referred was "All rented property (parking spots) had to be vacated within 4 hours of the last nearby business closing". Is this a city ordinance? I feel this defeats the purpose of someone being responsible and leaving their car to not drink and drive.


Yep. If you're going to allow people to park near a bunch of drinking establishments in the first place then the city really shouldn't then require them to move them within 4 hours of a business closing. That's just encouraging drunk driving.

----------


## Pete

Also, it's not like those spaces are going to be needed in the morning.  I could see a 24-hour limit.

The bigger issue IMO is the parking on unpaved lots.  I thought that was against code?

----------


## Bullbear

thats no good. but people should really think ahead. if you plan on drinking why not Uber to your spot as well and ubering home.  Think ahead people.    If I am going out and plan on having drinks I get a ride to and from and then there is no worry.

----------


## dankrutka

> thats no good. but people should really think ahead. if you plan on drinking why not Uber to your spot as well and ubering home.  Think ahead people.    If I am going out and plan on having drinks I get a ride to and from and then there is no worry.


Or just park in a regular street or business spot. If you're willing to walk a block or two there are plenty of spots in the area where you can leave your car. I definitely wouldn't have left my car in a field, but the city also needs to be smarter.

----------


## kevinpate

If someone's plan includes driving to a place where they are going to, or even potentially going to, consume alcohol at a level rendering him or her unable to safely drive home, it isn't the city who has a planning failure.

Spend a bit on Uber, Lyft, taxi, or other hired transport.  Arrange for a designated driver and be kind enough to foot his or her club soda or soft drink or juice tab.  None of this is terribly expensive, and the expense pales in comparison to the expense and hassle of a tow/impound bill, or worse, a few hours in jail, followed by bail expense, attorney expense, and all the various fees and costs and programs that go along with too much to drink (or other certain other activities), or still worse, the above plus medical fees and repair fees if there is a minor accident ... or worse.

Few people find themselves several drinks in completely by surprise.  So, plan.  Just plan.  It isn't that hard, nor does it take very much time.

If planning in advance is too much, feel free to learn my number and tuck it away in your wallet or purse, and perhaps I can help you plan your way out of the mess that can result from not planning.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

If this state really wanted to crack down on DUI's, they spend less money on roads and more on mass transit. I had a friend tell me the other day that bars really shouldn't even have parking lots and he is kind of right.

----------


## OkiePoke

I plan in advance. Depending on the time, I will drive to an area and plan on leaving my vehicle. Uber/Lyft home with buddies. Then have my roommate or friend drive to pick up my vehicle. That isn't irresponsible. This saves me money, only having to pay for a ride once.

I have been to places with intentions of driving my vehicle home. Plans change, for multitude of reasons, and I end up getting a ride home. 

I don't think it would be much of a problem to require them pick up their vehicle by noon the next day.

----------


## hoya

> If this state really wanted to crack down on DUI's, they spend less money on roads and more on mass transit.


We should tell PluPan that somebody is logged on with his account and is suggesting spending money on mass transit instead of big, beautiful freeways and flyovers.  He'll be pretty upset.



 :Wink:

----------


## IanMcDermid

We can all make lots of plans. But a lot of times, especially in situations like BG and Pump, a drop in to see what's on the menu and a can of beer easily leads to getting uber home. We went by a service industry tequila event last night not knowing what to expect and were offered 13 (different kinds of mixology recipes and ultra-premium spirit) drinks. Even the food had tequila in it. We left the truck at Devon tower and Ubered home. The hangover was EPIC. What if Devon had told me "no sir we need this vehicle moved now or it gets towed"?

On the other topic, my patrons have been ticked by code enforcement and okcpd every day since Friday for parking in the grass lot to the north of 24th. Citation: parking on grass in a residential zone. $100. I put a sign up in the pump, but they just don't listen. 

Other than bob Howard owning the whole district. I dont see how designating that dirt lot as parking and charging for it meets code.

----------


## gopokes88

Talked with hunter today. He said if you accidentally have way too much to drink Bleugarten will order and pay for an uber to get you home. They just want you to be safe and careful. Cheers to that, that's awesome.

----------


## ljbab728

There was a very nice segment about Bleu Garten on the latest episode of "Discover Oklahoma".

Episodes

Click on the April 25th episode to find the video.

----------


## kevinpate

> Talked with hunter today. He said if you accidentally have way too much to drink Bleugarten will order and pay for an uber to get you home. They just want you to be safe and careful. Cheers to that, that's awesome.


Smart. Real Smart. 
 :Tiphat:   :Tiphat:   :Tiphat:

----------


## Pete

Went last night around 9PM and although the place wasn't packed, I'd say 3/4 of the tables were full.

They had an excellent live jazz band, tons of dogs were about and lots of people were playing cornhole.

I love the dog-friendly aspect of the place.  Not only do I love dogs but it causes people to interact more and makes for a very friendly environment.

Stayed until about 10:30 and the place was still relatively busy.

----------


## Soonerinfiniti

I may be wrong, but I think it is the only place in OKC where you can have a mixed drink with children around.  Probably due to the food trucks?  Great atmosphere!

----------


## BoulderSooner

> I may be wrong, but I think it is the only place in OKC where you can have a mixed drink with children around.  Probably due to the food trucks?  Great atmosphere!


Every other restaurant in OKC

----------


## ctchandler

> I may be wrong, but I think it is the only place in OKC where you can have a mixed drink with children around.  Probably due to the food trucks?  Great atmosphere!


Soonerinfiniti,
Children aren't allowed in the bar area, go to places like Louie's, Old Chicago, Charleston's, Chili's, any place where a large percentage of their sales is food (I don't know the percentage).
C. T.
p.s. Oops, I just spotted BoulderSooner's post, and he pretty well said it all with a lot less words!

----------


## Pete

I think he was getting confused with 21+ bars and clubs that don't allow kids.  Not allowing under 21 means they can also allow smoking -- at least for now.  That law will change in the near future.

----------


## Pete

They reopen this Thursday at 4PM.

----------


## Anonymous.

Taking advantage of the early spring-like days. Good move.

----------


## Tundra

Does anyone else think that Bleu Garten looks sloppy and just thrown together? Maybe I'm being to critical but it just doesn't look good IMO

----------


## catch22

> Does anyone else think that Bleu Garten looks sloppy and just thrown together? Maybe I'm being to critical but it just doesn't look good IMO


Looks good to me. It was not built to be permanent. It's a placeholder to activate the lot, while plans for a larger building or development come to fruition in the future.

----------


## s00nr1

> Does anyone else think that Bleu Garten looks sloppy and just thrown together? Maybe I'm being to critical but it just doesn't look good IMO


Perhaps you should compare it to what was there before being built (dirt and gravel -- see image below). Personally, I find it a fantastic use of the space.

----------


## ljbab728

> Does anyone else think that Bleu Garten looks sloppy and just thrown together? Maybe I'm being to critical but it just doesn't look good IMO


No.

----------


## dankrutka

Nah, it looks fine to me.

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Does anyone else think that Bleu Garten looks sloppy and just thrown together? Maybe I'm being to critical but it just doesn't look good IMO


I thought that my first and only visit there, but I chalked that up to being there at the wrong time.  What first came to mind was a flow over for H&8th.  A lot with a truck for food and another for drinks.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Does anyone else think that Bleu Garten looks sloppy and just thrown together? Maybe I'm being to critical but it just doesn't look good IMO


Don't know when you were by and developed this opinion - but - I do think there is a vast difference between how it looks during the day (and empty) as opposed to at night, when its open.

During the day I don't find it much to look at and I feel compelled to explain it when I drive by with people unfamiliar with it. However, at night its a completely different atmosphere that doesn't need explained because it just draws you in.

----------


## Tundra

> Don't know when you were by and developed this opinion - but - I do think there is a vast difference between how it looks during the day (and empty) as opposed to at night, when its open.
> 
> During the day I don't find it much to look at and I feel compelled to explain it when I drive by with people unfamiliar with it. However, at night its a completely different atmosphere that doesn't need explained because it just draws you in.


I would agree, night time does change it, I entertain a lot of out of town sales reps and every time we drive by I get asked what and why that's there, but that usually during the day, when it's vacant.

----------


## Uptowner

Is this the last year of their lease? I seem to remember it being 3 years. Pete seems to think they'll put an uptown grocers there.

----------


## sooner88

> Is this the last year of their lease? I seem to remember it being 3 years. Pete seems to think they'll put an uptown grocers there.


They opened in fall of 2014, right? Not sure when their actual lease started... but it was 3 years with the option to extend. I'm sure they'll stay there until MidtownR decides to move forward on that lot, and I think they're 2-3+ years from a grocery store.

----------


## Pete

Yes, this will be their 3rd season and their base lease was for 3 years.

I'd be shocked if they weren't there at least two more years.  Both sides will keep renewing until the site is ready for full development and MidtownR still has plenty of empty lots to fill in the immediate area.

----------


## TheTravellers

Kind of an odd question, but we walked by Bleu Garten on our way to R&J last night around 6:00, and saw a sheriff's car, as well as the driver of it, and I think at least one OKCPD officer hanging around there, just keeping an eye on things, it looked like.  Is that usual for them?  Do things get out of hand (or have they in the past), or is it just preventative?  Seemed strange to see...

----------


## gopokes88

> Kind of an odd question, but we walked by Bleu Garten on our way to R&J last night around 6:00, and saw a sheriff's car, as well as the driver of it, and I think at least one OKCPD officer hanging around there, just keeping an eye on things, it looked like.  Is that usual for them?  Do things get out of hand (or have they in the past), or is it just preventative?  Seemed strange to see...


Preventive. They hire off duty cops on weekends

----------


## dankrutka

I've been there 5-10 times and never seen a problem.

----------


## Pete

Midtown Renaissance just bought the Northcare building just to the north, giving them the entire block.

Northcare will be soon be moving to their new campus on Pershing near the fairgrounds.

I asked Chris Fleming about their plans but he said they don't have any plans they can share at this time.

----------


## turnpup

Is that the one-story graffiti building?

----------


## Pete

> Is that the one-story graffiti building?


It's the large 2-story building to the immediate west.

MidtownR already owns the graffiti building.

----------


## turnpup

Gotcha.  Thanks!

----------


## baralheia

Bleu Garten announced today on Twitter that they have signed a new lease for their current location that extends through 2020:
https://twitter.com/BleuGarten/statu...83334792777728

----------


## Teo9969

Wow...that's pretty substantial.

Can't help but think that means this big lot is going to sit empty for at least 2 or 3 more years.

----------


## Pete

Yes, interesting since MidtownR just recently closed on the remaining property on that block.

----------


## catch22

That's not a bad thing as BG really is a great place maker. I'm perfectly fine with their lease being renewed for that spot. It probably makes sense to let demand build up a little more instead of forcing a development on the lot just for the sake of having a building there. We need build-able lots for the future too.

----------


## Pete

MidtownR also has other properties it will develop first, like Memory Lane and the large block directly west of GoGo Sushi.

BTW, the construction fencing and materials are all now completely gone from the latter, and I think we'll see a design submitted soon for that parcel.  No doubt more housing plus some retail along 10th.

----------


## HangryHippo

Well, that's bittersweet.  Bleu Garten is a great placemaker like catch said, but this lot would be incredible with a grocery and homes and some other shops.

----------


## Anonymous.

No surprise given the money that is pulled in there on weekends. It is absolutely insane how crowded it gets on a nice evening.

----------


## Teo9969

> MidtownR also has other properties it will develop first, like Memory Lane and the large block directly west of GoGo Sushi.
> 
> BTW, the construction fencing and materials are all now completely gone from the latter, and I think we'll see a design submitted soon for that parcel.  No doubt more housing plus some retail along 10th.


Any chance they'd consider my recommendation of diagonally bisecting the lot and making the bisection from 10th/Walker to 9th/Hudson a pedestrian zone?

It's not 100% necessary that Bleu Garten leave for the area to develop, it just makes it less likely. You can be sure that whatever happens here, they will take into account how successful a large outdoor space has been when they come up with plans for the site.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Any chance they'd consider my recommendation of diagonally bisecting the lot and making the bisection from 10th/Walker to 9th/Hudson a pedestrian zone?


I love this idea!  I hope they strongly consider it.

----------


## AP

I really love Bleu Garten but I really wish this lot was being developed earlier.

----------


## sooner88

If they were in fact targeting a grocery store for part of this space I'm curious if the announcement for one on EKG as a part of the Times Square development had any effect.

----------


## dankrutka

I think this is great. Whatever replaces Bleu Garten will likely bring far less pedestrian activity, AND, there are so many lots that need to be developed in the area. In short, upcoming developments will continue to benefit from Bleu Garten's success. Once the surrounding lots are developed and there's a real demand for more dense development, then I could see Bleu Garten moving. Just doesn't seem necessary yet.

----------


## Teo9969

> I think this is great. Whatever replaces Bleu Garten will likely bring far less pedestrian activity, AND, there are so many lots that need to be developed in the area. In short, upcoming developments will continue to benefit from Bleu Garten's success. Once the surrounding lots are developed and there's a real demand for more dense development, then I could see Bleu Garten moving. Just doesn't seem necessary yet.


Beyond that, there's no reason Bleu Garten shouldn't be seriously considered as a permanent fixture if they continue to absolutely crush it over the next few years.

As it is, it provides one of the few developed outdoor spaces in the district, and really has a great feel to it.

----------


## dankrutka

I agree. OKC just isn't dense enough to justify displacing a business that brings such life to the Midtown. Of course, Bleu Garten could be moved to another location, but there's no guarantee of the same success. Right now, it's one of the top gathering places for members of the OKC community and a real boon to making Midtown a walkable neighborhood.

----------


## Pete

Starting this weekend, Buttermilk Sliders will be a permanent fixture at Bleu Garten for lunch and dinner every Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Buttermilk Sliders is a food truck operated by Todd Woodruff of Waffle Champion fame (and soon to be Maples BBQ fame).

One of the great things about this is that Woodruff & Co. can always use the kitchen at Waffle Champion if there is strong demand and thus, should be able to consistently serve even very large crowds.

Most trucks on busy days run out of food and have to shut down, but with this arrangement that should almost never happen.


Really a smart idea for both sides plus really good food.

----------


## TheTravellers

Funny characterization of the Bleu Garten atmosphere:  https://www.thelostogle.com/2017/06/...he-flying-pig/

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Funny characterization of the Bleu Garten atmosphere:  https://www.thelostogle.com/2017/06/...he-flying-pig/


Ha Ha. The best humor has a grain or two of truth to it. Thanks for the link.

----------


## Pete

They just announced through social media that when they reopen for 2018 the entire facility inside their fence will be non-smoking.

Very glad to hear this.

----------


## warreng88

Here is a JR article on what Pete posted five months ago:

Bleu Garten snuffs out smoking

By: Sarah Terry-Cobo  The Journal Record	May 22, 2018

OKLAHOMA CITY – Jamie Hyde is among a growing list of entertainment venue managers who don’t allow smoking outside. The general manager of Bleu Garten, the food truck park in Midtown, said she was at first nervous about the change as the implementation time drew near. Though customers supported the change, Hyde said she could understand that venues that are adults-only would have a harder time making the same case to customers.

Oklahoma State Health Department tobacco cessation coordinator Christin Kirchenbauer said it takes time to change social norms about smoking in public. So it’s important to take time to educate employees and customers before implementing a new nonsmoking policy.

Hyde said she and her staff were toying with the idea of going smoke-free last year, after allowing smoking for the first three seasons Bleu Garten was open. So they asked. She said the overwhelming response supported the decision to ban smoking inside the park’s gates.

“A lot of it was people with families, saying ‘thank goodness, we had to leave because the guy next to us was puffing smoke all over,’” Hyde said. “They are so happy we are family-friendly and now being smoke-free takes it one step further.”

Kirchenbauer said there are loopholes in Oklahoma smoke-free laws that don’t protect everyone from secondhand smoke. There are still some restaurants, bars, and work sites that allow smoking. Protecting workers’ and customers’ health can be a tougher argument to make in an outdoor, patio-like setting, rather than an enclosed space such as a restaurant.

“But (secondhand smoke) is still dangerous and they are still breathing it,” she said. “Secondhand smoke is more dangerous because when you inhale it, there is nothing to filter those chemicals.”

More than 7,300 people nationwide die each year from lung cancer related to secondhand smoke, according to the American Lung Association.

Kirchenbauer said it takes time to change what society considers normal as it relates to smoking. A half-century ago, people smoked in hospitals and on airplanes. But adding smoke-free policies has shifted the norm so it seems unusual to see someone smoking inside, she said.

“It’s important to make sure not to rush and give people plenty of time and ample opportunity to know about the change,” Kirchenbauer said. “It’s important to not shame anyone, but reinforce that you’re protecting people and making it safe for workers and for those who visit the business.”

The Bleu Garten food truck park closes in the winter, so Hyde said she decided to roll out the change in March when it opened for the 2018 season. She said she’s received good responses from social media posts about the new policy. That’s when Free the Night program contractors reached out to sponsor Tuesday’s live music.

The Tobacco Settlement Endowment Trust pays for the Free the Night initiative to create awareness of businesses that have smoke-free policies. About 35 bars and clubs have voluntarily gone smoke-free after the program’s staff members have worked with those businesses, according to TSET spokeswoman Julie Bisbee.

Hyde said she can enforce the policy by training staff and the security company workers who work there. If someone lights up, he or she is immediately told to put it out or go outside the park to a nearby bench with smoker’s pole butt disposal stands.

Some patrons told her they have come to Blue Garten for years and didn’t notice the new signs around the park, Hyde said.

“The good thing is 99 percent of our guests are laid-back, so there have been no issues,” she said.

----------


## Pete

I'm really surprised (but very pleased) they went this route because 1) the entire space is outdoors and 2) tons of their patrons smoke.

In the times I've been there I noticed tons of people smoking.

----------


## TheTravellers

Cool, we might actually give it a try now (hate cigarette smoke, my folks smoked heavily for decades while I was growing up, surprised it didn't kill them or harm me or my brother).

----------


## Pete

Went by last night around 10PM and for that late hour on a Thursday night, they were absolutely jamming.

Clearly, the no-smoking change has not hurt their business.

----------


## gopokes88

Legendary bartender James passed away. There’s a gofundme for his funeral. 

https://www.gofundme.com/bleu-garten...vite-to-donate

----------


## tsou89

Horrible. He always seemed happy. RIP.

----------


## Anonymous.

Operator signed new lease through 2023. This area with the Collective coming online is going to be so great during the warm season. Streetcar should get a nice workout.

----------


## Pete

They are reopening this weekend.

----------


## shawnw

Last Fall for BG

https://twitter.com/BleuGarten/statu...53756581961729

----------


## Anonymous.

The $ value of that corner has definitely outpaced Bleu's operations I am sure. I would not be surprised to see a large apartment complex proposed soon.

----------


## Pete

They could easily move that operation to another Midtown lot or elsewhere; they stated as much when BG initially opened.

I suspect this has as much to do with profitability and operator interest as it does future development.

The owner of BG has had 2 pretty spectacular and expensive recent failures:  Banquet Cinema Pub and Anatomy Wine Bar.

Also, 3 other 'food truck parks' have been far from successful:  The Yard, Delmar Gardens and Relax Park.

----------


## riflesforwatie

^ That rings true to me. MidtownR owns the whole block (Harvey to Hudson and NW 10 to NW 11), including the Palomar building. I know Palomar is eventually slated to move to a new facility as part of MAPS 4, but that is some time away. So unless there is imminent development on a *huge* scale (you could fit something like 15 or 18 Sentinels on that block) that would also involve Palomar moving quickly, seems much more likely that this is due to something with the BG operation itself.

----------


## BoulderSooner

Much more to do with failure of the operator.  Then concept

----------


## Pete

And Midtown R owns that large vacant lot directly south of Fassler Hall.

You'd think if they wanted to do a large development sometime soon, they would choose the completely vacant land over the one that is occupied.

----------


## Teo9969

> Much more to do with failure of the operator.  Then concept


I'm guessing the Collective and Parlor did them (and the rest of the food truck lots) no favors.

I also thought they needed to do more to keep the space fresh and appealing and didn't seem to do that. Honestly, they should consider giving it a rest for a year or 2, see if some nostalgia builds up, and then open back up down on the Ford site. I think they could crush it down there especially on game nights and especially if Thunder Alley never takes off.

----------


## chssooner

This is such a prime corner, and an open-air bar, while cool, is not the best use of this corner. This needs to be a larger apartment/condo or mixed-use building, with some height (not a skyscraper, but a few stories would be awesome here)!

----------


## dankrutka

Wild to think that an open air, outdoor food truck-bar lot with plenty of space for physical distancing is closing during a respiratory pandemic…

----------


## chssooner

> Wild to think that an open air, outdoor food truck-bar lot with plenty of space for physical distancing is closing during a respiratory pandemic…


They had inconsistent hours, and were not very communicative of times when they would be closed (or open, for that matter). It is on their operator for them failing, not the environment or COVID, in my opinion.

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

> Wild to think that an open air, outdoor food truck-bar lot with plenty of space for physical distancing is closing during a respiratory pandemic…


Hey now, we here in Oklahoma just pretend the things in our life are unaffected by any "global news"

Get outta town

----------


## catch22

> They could easily move that operation to another Midtown lot or elsewhere; they stated as much when BG initially opened.
> 
> I suspect this has as much to do with profitability and operator interest as it does future development.
> 
> The owner of BG has had 2 pretty spectacular and expensive recent failures:  Banquet Cinema Pub and Anatomy Wine Bar.
> 
> Also, 3 other 'food truck parks' have been far from successful:  The Yard, Delmar Gardens and Relax Park.


The owners are very nice people, but I think they may have bit off more than they could chew with how rapid they wee expanding. Vision comes with a price; I think all 3 concepts were cool but requires a ton of cash to keep that train on the rails.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> The owners are very nice people, but I think they may have bit off more than they could chew with how rapid they wee expanding. Vision comes with a price; I think all 3 concepts were cool but requires a ton of cash to keep that train on the rails.


they never ran blu garten well .. from the very first day on ...

----------


## Jeepnokc

> They had inconsistent hours, and were not very communicative of times when they would be closed (or open, for that matter). It is on their operator for them failing, not the environment or COVID, in my opinion.


I actually had thought they closed last year and didn't realize they were still open at all.

----------


## Roger S

Wasn't it known from the get go that this was just a temporary operation?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Wasn't it known from the get go that this was just a temporary operation?


yes .... but "long term"   temporary ..

----------


## Roger S

> yes .... but "long term"   temporary ..





> Term is for three years and may extend beyond that.


Not if you look at #1 in this thread

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Not if you look at #1 in this thread


they planned for at least 5 years from the start ... and thought they would have 8 ...

----------


## Roger S

> they planned for at least 5 years from the start ... and thought they would have 8 ...



Ok... They made it 7+... What's your point?

It was known up front this was a short term operation.... So why all the uproar and speculation about why it is closing?

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Ok... They made it 7+... What's your point?
> 
> It was known up front this was a short term operation.... So why all the uproar and speculation about why it is closing?


i don't think we are saying any thing different .....   (but 7 years for a restaurant is not really temporary )

----------


## runOKC

> i don't think we are saying any thing different .....   (but 7 years for a restaurant is not really temporary )


Ok you have completely lost me…. They thought that they’d make it 5-8, made it 7, and your point is….. I’m still not really sure lol

----------


## LocoAko

> It was known up front this was a short term operation.... So why all the uproar and speculation about why it is closing?


I suspect most of the general public didn't realize it was never intended to be permanent, and they always seemed successful/busy.

----------


## Anonymous.

Yea, I am with runOKC & Roger. I don't really follow the operator-fault narrative unless there is stuff people just aren't saying publicly. I know the hours were always iffy, but that was because weather dictated basically the entire thing. Even so, it was easy to check their social media as they were frequent posters. 

This to me is more about the value of the corner and increased competition in the area. Collective and Sunset have both poached significant numbers of patio-seeking patrons. Which is completely fine. It seems to me that Bleu served its original purpose beautifully.

----------


## Roger S

> I suspect most of the general public didn't realize it was never intended to be permanent, and they always seemed successful/busy.


Right.... I expected that from the Facebook commenters since they are clueless most of the time..... Wasn't expecting to see it from this crew.

----------


## onthestrip

Guess I dont get some of the negativity towards Bleu. They were a trendsetter for midtown and pretty much were what anchored the initial midtown crowds. Competition has arrived and peoples tastes have changed and that probably explains the smaller crowds but I say bravo to them for 7 or whatever years of running this business attracting lots of people over the years. As Pete mentioned, they were far and away more successful than any other food truck yard.

----------


## Pete

Their last day is Sunday.

Very strange to end things so abruptly and when we have are just getting into the best days of fall.

----------


## shawnw

Doing a Costanza, going out on top

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Pete, maybe a development is imminent?

----------


## Urbanized

> Their last day is Sunday.
> 
> Very strange to end things so abruptly and when we have are just getting into the best days of fall.


My guess is that it was hastened by a staffing shortage.

----------


## Pete

> My guess is that it was hastened by a staffing shortage.


That's a good point, given the fact they can only offer inconsistent hours.

----------


## Pete

Was just told that the McNellie's group is taking this over.

----------


## Urbanized

Excellent news. Ill bet that place will eventually/soon be first-season busy again.

----------


## chssooner

So not apartments or condos?

----------


## Pete

> So not apartments or condos?


I said all the way along that I seriously doubted Midtown Renaissance was anywhere near ready to develop that property.

And they are on the record saying they will never build any for-sale units, so you can rule out condos on any of the large lots they still own in Midtown.  And that's too bad because Midtown condos would likely sell well.  All that is available are the ultra-pricey Villa Teresa units.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Why would they never build for sale units? Is there something harder about building for sale vs for rent?

----------


## Pete

> Why would they never build for sale units? Is there something harder about building for sale vs for rent?


They want to hold their properties.

----------


## catch22

Great news!

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Was just told that the McNellie's group is taking this over.


best news i have heard in a long time ....

----------


## Will Dearborn

The McNellie's down the street has struggled with staffing too...getting service on the patio this year has been a struggle.

Don't see how them taking over really helps.

----------


## Urbanized

> The McNellie's down the street has struggled with staffing too...getting service on the patio this year has been a struggle.
> 
> Don't see how them taking over really helps.


That's a short-term issue. McNellie's group a professional team. They will reinvest in the space - something that hasn't been done previously - and as soon as they can get up to reasonable staffing levels you can bet that they will be open during any hours in which they could be turning a profit. Lack of ongoing re-investment and unreliable/non-aggressive operating hours were the main downfall of Bleu Garten.

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

> Was just told that the McNellie's group is taking this over.


Does this mean they will run the food truck park, or do you expect them to develop the land into a restaurant?

----------


## Pete

> Does this mean they will run the food truck park, or do you expect them to develop the land into a restaurant?


I believe they will run it in a similar manner as Bleu Garten.

I'm sure they'll also make some changes and hopefully some upgrades.

----------


## shawnw

It would be smart for them to offer some kind of limited food/delivery menu from their restaurants for those times when the what's available via on hand food trucks isn't appetizing

----------


## Pete

^

Or add their own kitchen.

That's the setup at their soon-to-be big rival, Truck Yard.

----------


## shawnw

Yes, of course, if there's room for that

----------


## Pete

The lease with the McNellie's group isn't quite finalized, but they are working on it.

The plan is to add some permanent food items and make other small changes.

With the cold weather coming, I suspect they won't reopen until spring.

----------


## borchard

Rumor I heard was some kind of Burger concept

----------


## soonerguru

> Rumor I heard was some kind of Burger concept


Cutting edge.

----------


## Pete

The McNellie's Restaurant Group has signed a lease to operate the old Bleu Garten space.  The new name is City Garden.

They will be doing a refresh, planting 4 mature trees, adding new furniture, fire pits, more lighting and generally updating everything.

Will open one day for Saint Patrick's, then start a regular schedule this spring.

A permanent kitchen will offer a variety of tacos and likely one other type of food while they will also host rotating food trucks.

Local beers with seasonal cocktails will be available at the bars.

----------


## runOKC

Those mature trees will make a massive difference. Looks awesome.

----------


## BoulderSooner

wait you mean they are going to invest in the space ....      what an amazing concept ..  trees and misters .. will make this fantastic

----------


## Roger S

They should put in a shooting range for the Kong's crowd.

----------


## warreng88

Can't wait for the "where do we park?" crowd on social media posts...

----------


## soonerguru

This sounds promising. The trees are indeed a nice touch; will make it less State Fair and more of a permanent space with an Austiny-type feel, which is probably what they are shooting for.

----------


## gopokes88

> Can't wait for the "where do we park?" crowd on social media posts...


kinda amazing how many people just admit to drinking and driving tbh

----------


## chssooner

> Can't wait for the "where do we park?" crowd on social media posts...


What? This is literally the exact same thing that was there before. No parking is being lost.

----------


## DoctorTaco

> They should put in a shooting range for the Kong's crowd.


lol

----------


## king183

> they should put in a shooting range for the kong's crowd.


oh lawdy!

----------


## Martin

> They should put in a shooting range for the Kong's crowd.


great cross-promotion... it's the shots and shots saturday night special!

----------


## foodiefan

. . . love the "this ain't my first rodeo" signs!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## soonerguru

Hilariously, I saw someone on the FB post bemoaning these improvements, saying, "I want Bleu Garten." WHY? 

People are ridiculous.

----------


## tokyokie

The signage in the pictures is from Howdy Burger in Tulsa. Could that mean they will be one of the permanent concepts?

----------


## Bowser214

I wonder if they'll have live music to compete with The Truck Yard?

----------


## Pete

> The signage in the pictures is from Howdy Burger in Tulsa. Could that mean they will be one of the permanent concepts?


I believe they are considering it but haven't 100% decided.

https://howdyburger.com/

----------


## Anonymous.

It looks like this is open this weekend, beginning today with St Paddy activities. However, I don't believe there is any of the proposed changes in place. So it is basically just the old Bleu with the new ownership.

----------


## shawnw

Ride by it all the time. Nothing has changed yet.

----------


## Rover

> great cross-promotion... it's the shots and shots saturday night special!


Do you know why they call shots of whisky shots? It actually has an origin from ammunition.

----------


## Urbanized

> It looks like this is open this weekend, beginning today with St Paddy activities. However, I don't believe there is any of the proposed changes in place. So it is basically just the old Bleu with the new ownership.


I suspect they just opened as-is to catch overflow from their St Patrick’s Day street celebration and to further monetize the big day they have there. I’m sure the changes will take place, likely with another brief shutdown, between now and Memorial Day most likely.

----------


## catch22

> It looks like this is open this weekend, beginning today with St Paddy activities. However, I don't believe there is any of the proposed changes in place. So it is basically just the old Bleu with the new ownership.


I believe a little further up thread Pete reported this would be the case. They bought it but would leave it alone to do a one time St Patrick’s day open before tearing into it to have it ready for summer.

----------


## Pete

^

Yes, that is what Elliot Nelson told me.

----------


## Anonymous.

They are planting the trees now. Good to see they are making this place more bearable during summer. Misters + shade =  :Smile:

----------


## Pete

Just talked to them this morning and they are shooting for a May 19th opening.

As with everyone else, they've had delays in the supply chain.

----------


## Pete



----------


## shawnw

I wish that could be done more often at developments (planting of mature trees). The unfortunate irony of this site is that in 5 or 10 or 20 years when the site finally gets redeveloped these mature trees will likely be torn down and discarded.

----------


## Pete

City Garden opens today (Thursday).  They had a small soft opening last night.

They plan to have at least one permanent food truck of their own (not ready yet) and then rotate trucks from other vendors.

Hours are TH 3 – 11 PM; FR 3 – midnight; Sat 10 AM – midnight; SUN 10 AM – 11 PM.

----------


## Will Dearborn

What's the consensus now that they've been open for a while? Went a couple times back in June and didn't care for the vibe and then haven't been back because of the heat.

----------


## onthestrip

> What's the consensus now that they've been open for a while? Went a couple times back in June and didn't care for the vibe and then haven't been back because of the heat.


Pretty much like Bleu Garden but with more tables and chairs, umbrellas, new trees and seems like better bar offerings IIRC. I'd say its definitely been upgraded. Hours seem more limited though.

----------


## Will Dearborn

> Pretty much like Bleu Garden but with more tables and chairs, umbrellas, new trees and seems like better bar offerings IIRC. I'd say its definitely been upgraded. Hours seem more limited though.


Popped in about 8PM Saturday...place was dead. Went across the street to The Collective and had to circle several times to find a seat (the patios are smaller).

Food options will be key for this place I think.

----------


## Pete



----------

